# General Datamines & Updates V.1



## Snowesque

This thread is now full and is continued in *Version 2*!
Click the archive for older updates. 


*Update Archive*


Spoiler: Updates (1.9.1b - 2.5.1)






Spoiler: 2.5.1 Update (Client Side)



*2.5.1 Update [Client Side]*

*Event Classes*; https://imgur.com/a/g5CUnzW

*Reissue Crafting*; Pascal's Kiddie Pool, Vibrant

*Restock*; 2018 Yukata Collection*Dr. Mario World Shirts* (Gifts for All); https://imgur.com/a/a31TBah

*Villagers*; https://imgur.com/a/hEGftjr
Marty & Chelsea; both come with their own shirt

*Sanrio Collection (My Melody & Pompompurin)*; https://imgur.com/a/Udm6zZN

*My Melody Cookie*; https://imgur.com/a/JXDynK8

*Pompompurin Cookie*; https://imgur.com/a/mVu7lMa

*Poolside* (Fishing Tourney); https://imgur.com/a/HaD7vqC

*Julia's Palace Cookie*; https://imgur.com/a/rtuOrWD

*Katrina's Fortune Tent*; https://imgur.com/a/e4ZELBQ

*Terrain*; https://imgur.com/a/CzlP1TI
Includes a sky.

*Fan Fair Festivities* (Seasonal Event); https://imgur.com/a/TY5eoXF

*Isabelle's Garden Gathering* (Gardening Event); https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Isabelle’s_Garden_Gathering

*Isabelle Mask* (Gift for All); https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Isabelle_Mask

*2019 Yukata Collection*; https://imgur.com/a/zWR1oLA

*Event Dates*

*Dr. Mario World Shirts* - Jul 19 - Aug 19
*Sanrio Characters Goals #2* - Jul 22 - Sep 2
*Sanrio Collection (My Melody & Pompompurin)* - Jul 22 - Sep 2
*My Melody & Pompompurin Cookie* - Jul 22 - Sep 2
*Poolside* - Jul 23 - Jul 29
*Pascal's Kiddie Pool Reissue Crafting* - Jul 24 - Aug 14
*Julia's Palace Cookie* - Jul 25 - Oct 23
*Katrina's Fortune Tent* - Jul 26 - Sep 24
*Vibrant Reissue Crafting* - Jul 27 - Aug 31
*Go for the Goals* - Jul 28 - Aug 11
*Pop Quiz (Sanrio Characters)* -  Jul 29 - Sep 2
*Terrain* - Jul 30
*Fan Fair Festivities* - Jul 31 - Aug 28
*Isabelle's Garden Gathering* - (Part 1) Jul 31 (Part 2) Aug 4 - Aug 10
*Isabelle Mask* - Aug 1 - Aug 15
*2018 & 2019 Yukata Collection* - Aug 1 - Aug 23
*Pop Quiz (Block Party)* - Aug 3 - Aug 13





Spoiler: 2.5.0 Update



*2.5.0 Update*

*Game Changes*

*Bundling Snacks*;
You'll be able to give animals multiple snacks at a time now.
*Market Box Improvements*;
You can now check your friends' Market Boxes from your Market Box screen.
When you remove items for sale from your Market Box, they will be returned to your inventory.
You can now collect your earnings all at once.
There are even more unlisted changes.
*Favorite Items*;
You can now register furniture + clothing as favorite items
By doing so, you can avoid accidentally selling them, giving them to gulliver, or losing them
*Item Terminology Adjustments*;
Furniture + clothing that are 1-3 star will have their star rating possible changed
Changes to Item Sales Prices;
Sales prices for certain star valued items will be unified and adjusted
*Shovelstrike Quarry Updates*;
It is now easier to choose gyroidite as a reward during the Gyroidite Scavenger Hunt.
The amount of times you can use Leaf Tickets to enter Shovelstrike Quarry per day is now 3.
You will now receive friend powder x 1 as a reward for helping your friends.
The amount of times you can enter Shovelstrike Quarry per day will reset at 6:00 a.m.
You can receive rewards for helping up to ten times per day.
*Additional Changes*;
It is now easier to unlock special episodes. As long as you have the required furniture, you do not need to invite animals in order to see special episodes.
Until now, if you had more than the maximum allowed craft materials, seeds, or plants, the extra portion would be sent to your mailbox or automatically thrown away. Now, they're automatically converted to Bells.
There are three new king-sized fish that you can catch.
We have adjusted the appearance rates of some fish and insects.
We have adjusted some catch rates for throw nets and honey. For details, please check the catch rates under Details before using throw nets or honey.
*Other Changes*;
Fortune Cookies are stacked now (1000 limit combined)
Snacks/Treats are auto-sorted

*HH Normal Classes*; New all the way to 11-8.

*HH Event Classes*; https://imgur.com/a/DCCr2Xf
New classes added for the Gyroid event, 2 new cookies, and something else.

*Pop Quiz*; Vacation

*Sanrio Characters Goals #1*

*Dragonfly Debut Goals*

*Reissue Crafting*; Underwater World 1-4*Sanrio Characters Collection* (Gyroid Hunt); https://imgur.com/a/FU0cpDH

*Hello Kitty Bow* (Gift for All); https://imgur.com/FDem1AA

*Hello Kitty Cookie*; https://imgur.com/a/Ixp5kxF
The bench is the 5-star.

*Cinnamoroll Cookie*; https://imgur.com/a/Gj4TLHe
The bench is the 5-star.

*Sanrio Characters Collection (Hello Kitty & Cinnamoroll)*; https://imgur.com/a/6rZHjZt

*Villagers*; https://imgur.com/a/KttXxNR
Rilla & Chai; their maps are obtained from goals.
Each comes with their own shirt.

*Event Dates*

*Sanrio Characters Collection (Gyroid Hunt)* - Jul 11 - Jul 22
*Hello Kitty Bow* - Jul 11 - Sep 2
*Hello Kitty & Cinnamoroll Cookie* - Jul 11 - Sep 2
*Sanrio Characters Collection (Hello Kitty & Cinnamoroll)* - Jul 11 - Sep 2
*Sanrio Characters Goals #1* - Jul 11 - Sep 2
*Underwater World 1-4 Reissue Crafting* - Jul 16 - Aug 20
*Pop Quiz (Vacation)* - Jul 17 - Jul 30
*Dragonfly Debut Goals* - Jul 19 - Jul 22





Spoiler: 2.4.0d Update (Client Side)



*2.4.0d Update [Client Side]*

*Reissue Crafting*; Katie's Fruit Party & Jelly Gyroidite

*Reissue*; Roald's Beach Cookie

*Sea Star Goals*; https://imgur.com/a/wWgjzDZ

*HH Event Classes*; https://imgur.com/a/EkxDcMw

*Banners*; https://imgur.com/a/OEkY7RA*Final Fest Tees*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.ga...Final_Fest_Celebration_Gifts!_(June_25,_2019)
You get a free copy of both shirts.
If you want more of the shirts, it'll cost 80 LT each.

*Terrain*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/New_Terrain_Options_Are_Here!_(June_26,_2019)
Includes a sky, back, middleground, and foreground.

*Vacation Memory Medley* (Seasonal Event); https://imgur.com/a/8VtGmNq

*Pascal's Crunch Munchies* (Gardening Event); https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Pascal's_Crunchy_Munchies

*Beachwear Collection*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Beachwear_Collection

*Francine's Sea Cookie*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Francine's_Sea_Cookie

*Event Dates*

*Final Fest Tees* - Jun 25 - Jul 25
*Terrain* - Jun 26
*Vacation Memory Medley* - Jun 28 - Jul 30
*Pascal's Crunchy Munchies* - (Part 1) Jun 28 (Part 2) Jul 2 - Jul 8
*Beachwear Collection* - Jun 29 - Aug 30
*Francine's Sea Cookie* - Jul 1 - Sep 29
*Fruit Party & Jelly Gyroidite Reissue Crafting* - Jul 4 - Jul 25
*Roald's Beach Cookie Reissue* - Jul 5 - Jul 26
*Sea Star Goals* - Jul 8 - Jul 11





Spoiler: 2.4.0c Update (Client Side)



*2.4.0c Update [Client Side]*

*Rose Goals*; https://imgur.com/a/KikWSQv

*HH Event Classes*; https://imgur.com/a/e2Nbu2P

*Banners*; https://imgur.com/a/COss2RG*Bubble Bonanza (Gyroidite Scavenger Hunt)*; https://imgur.com/a/pE41z6M

*Stella's Sleepy Cookie*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Stella's_Sleepy_Cookie

*Aquarium (Fishing Tourney)*; https://imgur.com/a/bqPomhr

*Villagers*; https://imgur.com/a/KRcNeka
Klaus, Piper, Hippeux, Celia, and Rhonda; these are map villagers.

*Villager Clothing*; https://imgur.com/a/gNB8jTa
New clothing obtained from the new villagers.

*Special Request Crafts*; https://imgur.com/a/d1OObeX
Special request crafts for the new villagers.

*Wallpaper & Flooring Collection*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Dreamy_Pastel_&_Ocean_Wall_and_Flooring

*Event Dates*

*Inkling's Splatted Cookie Restock* - Jun 10 - Jul 8
*Splatoon BlitzClam, Fishing Tourney, & Gifts for All Reissue Crafting* - Jun 10 - Jul 8
*Hunt Bubble Bonanza* - Jun 11 - Jun 17
*Lily's Hydrangea Cookie Restock* - Jun 12 - Jul 3
*Stella's Sleepy Cookie* - Jun 14 - Sep 12
*Rose Goals *- Jun 16 - Jun 19
*Villagers *- Jun 18
*Aquarium* - Jun 19 - Jun 24
*Bluebear's Party Cookie* - Jun 20 - Jul 11
*Wall & Floor Collection* - Jun 21 - Jul 21
*Bring on the Bells Goals* - Jun 24 - Jun 27





Spoiler: 2.4.0 Update



*2.4.0 Update*

*Feature Changes*
*Map Icons Changed*; https://imgur.com/a/n7L2kA8
Map Icons for Blathers have been adjusted for clarity
Craft Material Maps will now show the icon of which material (Wood, Steel...)
Essence Material Maps will now show the icon of which essence (Cute, Sporty...)
*Daily Goals*;
It has undergone a change that's yet to be seen.
*Shovelstrike Quarry*;
The items you can collect will now change every 12 hours rather than every 3 hours.
The number of items you collect per visit has increased.
Sparkle stones is added the list of items you can collect. (They'll be very rare.)
*Seasonal Event Materials*;
Seasonal event materials will remain, and you'll be able to sell them whenever.
Selling your seasonal event items during a seasonal event will not count against your progress toward seasonal event goals.
*Max Inventory Increased*;
Max number of Furniture + Clothing pieces that can be held is increased to 4000

*HH Normal Classes*; https://imgur.com/a/f0JSP8c
Classes have been added all the way up to 10-8

*HH Event Classes*; https://imgur.com/a/tbNgN5g
Classes for Colton's Cookie and Gracie's Garden event
Lily Chapel 1-3, Cloud Kingdom 1-3

*Banners*; https://imgur.com/a/iqxg813*Terrains*; https://imgur.com/a/Jh1gkgq
Lunar comet sky, Lunar rainbow sky, Cloud kingdom (fore), Cloud kingdom (middle), Cloud kingdom (back)

*Feather Fantasia (Seasonal Event)*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Feather_Fantasia
It follows an Angelic theme; we'll be collecting pearlplumes

*Gracie's Haute Hello (Garden Event)*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Gracie's_Haute_Hello
Gracie will be the host for the next Garden event
Will be catching fluttervows and planting glasslilies

*Wedding Collection*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Wedding_Collection

*Colton's Gilded Cookie*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Colton's_Gilded_Cookie
Colton's new cookie is coming with an Angelic theme to it

*Event Dates*

*Terrain* - May 30
*Feather Fantasia* - May 31 - Jun 27
*Gracie's Haute Hello* - (Part 1) May 31 (Part 2) Jun 4 - Jun 10
*Wedding Collection* - Jun 1 - Jul 31
*Colton's Gilded Cookie* - Jun 1 - Sep 30
*Wedding Party Event Reissue* - Jun 6 - Jun 27
*Whitney's Rose Cookie Restock* - Jun 6 - Jun 27





Spoiler: 2.3.1.b Update (Client Side)



*2.3.1.b Update [Client Side]

**Upcoming Reissues*;
Both the Digby's Artful Retreat & Denim sets will be coming back as reissues*

NPC Furniture Return*;
Digby's Hammock is returning

*Event Classes*; https://imgur.com/a/aFTrcLh
We'll be getting 2 more Event Courses for Apollo's Cinema Cookie & Fishing Tourney Monochromatic Cat
Event Courses are "Monochromatic Cat 1-3" and "Now Playing 1-3"

*Banners*; https://imgur.com/a/UR9tTVm*Apollo's Cinema Cookie*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Apollo's_Cinema_Cookie
This cookie seems to only have 8 items, so this will be a first

*Villagers*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/New_Maps_Available!_(May_17,_2019)
We'll be getting 5 new villagers, Astrid, Grouncho, Jacques, Bruce, and Spike
These 5 will also be map animals, with their maps being obtainable from Gulliver
With these 5, the new max level will be 216

*Villager Special Request Items*; https://imgur.com/a/LdEBbw2
These will be the 5 special request items for these animals when they hit lv. 10/15

*Villager Clothing*; https://imgur.com/a/4OkLohH
We'll be getting 3 new tops with the new villagers coming

*Ocean Sunfish Goals*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Ocean_Sunfish_Goals
The Ocean Sunfish will be arriving, similar to the Dabs and Common Butterfly; they will more than likely disappear once their goals end

*Monochromatic Cat (Fishing Tourney)*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Fishing_Tourney_14_(Monochromatic_Cat)
The next fishing tourney is revolving around a Black Monochromatic Cat theme
The new fish are Pacific Saundry, Atlantic Mackerel, and Sea Bass

*Guitar Case Collection*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Guitar_Case_Collection
This month's back accessory are guitar cases

*Timmy's & Tommy's Golden Harp*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Timmy_and_Tommy_Come_to_Visit!_(May_27,_2019)
Both Timmy & Tommy will each be getting their own special furniture
Each will be getting a Golden Harp, extremely similar in look with a few varying details

*Event Dates*

*Apollo's Cinema Cookie* - May 16 - Aug 14
*Villagers* - May 17
*Special Furniture Reissue* - May 18 - Jun 10
*Ocean Sunfish Goals* - May 21 - May 24
*NPC Furniture Returns* - May 22 - Jun 12
*Monochromatic Cat* - May 24 - May 29
*Guitar Case Collection* - May 24 - Jun 24
*Timmy's Golden Harp & Tommy's Golden Harp* - May 27 - Jul 26





Spoiler: 2.3.1 Update



*2.3.1 Update*

*Feature Changes*
*SparkleStone Map Icon Change*; https://imgur.com/a/o1xhjfj
The icon for the map previously used to show the generic "saw & hammer" for crafting materials, but now shows the image of sparkle stones
*Map Icon Changes*; https://imgur.com/a/e2H83pv
Along with the Sparkle Stone map getting a new icon, the Reissue Material map will be getting one too, as well as a new HH material map being introduced

*Reissues*;
We'll be getting 2 new things available to craft for Reissue Material
"Gothic Rose" is returning
Prior "Special NPC Furniture" will be returning as well

*Events Maps*; https://imgur.com/a/Sd6lcy8
Event maps for all the new Fortune Cookies + events coming our way
Rockin' 1,2,3
Grim Gradiose 1,2,3
Gyroidite Collection 1,2,3
Rock Fest 1,2,3

*Banners*; https://imgur.com/a/YG0s1XZ*Cherry's Rockin' Cookie*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Cherry's_Rockin'_Cookie
Li'l-devil drum stage is the 5-star item

*DJ KK's Beat Booth*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/DJ_KK's_Beat_Booth
DJ KK is also our next special npc for LT

*Feather Fury (Seasonal Event)*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Feather_Fury
We'll be collecting "Feather Fury's" this month

*Idle Beats with DJ KK (Gardening Event)*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Idle_Beats_with_DJ_KK
DJ KK will be hosting the next garden event
The flowers are "shredroses"
The creatures are "riffbats"

*Rock-star Collection*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Rock-Star_Collection

*Terrain*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Feather-Weather_Sky
The terrain is called "feather-weather sky"

*Wall & Floor Collection*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Elegant_&_Concert_Wall_and_Flooring
We'll be getting some spooky wallpapers + floorings to go with this month's theme
Most, if not all, will cost LT

*Grim Rosewater Cookie*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Grim_Rosewater_Cookie
Another cookie, with a dark-ish theme is headed our way too

*Gyroidite Collection (Gyroidite Scavenger Hunt #10)*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Gyroidite_Scavenger_Hunt_10
We'll be collecting "kingly gyroidites" to craft gyroidites to place in our campsite ourselves

*Event Dates*

*Free Cookies for Days* - Apr 26 - May 9
*Cherry's Rockin' Cookie* - Apr 26 - Jul 25
*Fortune Cookie Restock* - (Part 1) Apr 26 (Part 2) Apr 30 (Part 3) May 4 - May 8
*DJ KK's Beat Booth* - Apr 27 - Jul 26
*Special Furniture Returns* - Apr 28 - May 13
*Feather Fury* - Apr 30 - May 29
*Idle Beats with DJ KK* - (Part 1) Apr 30 (Part 2) May 4 - May 11
*Rock-Star Collection* - Apr 30 - May 30
*Terrain* - May 4
*Reissue Crafting (Lottie's Gothic Rose Festival)* - May 5 - May 27
*Wall & Floor Collection* - May 10 - Jun 10
*Grim Rosewater Cookie* - May 10 - Aug 8
*Fave Photo Goals* - May 11 - May 14
*Gyroidite Collection* - May 13 - May 22





Spoiler: 2.3.0 Update



*2.3.0 Update*

*Update Notices*
Max Inventory Space from Leveling Up
250 items → 300 items
Your max inventory space will increase by 10 at each of the following levels: 40, 45, 50, 55, 60
Max Inventory Space from Leaf Tickets
500 items → 700 items

*Cabin Exp Update*; https://imgur.com/a/0ER6Rae
Adjusted the number of points you get from choosing "What's the Latest?" or "Let's talk." options
Cabin Talks now give +6 exp!

*Reissue Crafting & Goals (Part 1)*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Event_Items_Reissued!_(Apr._10,_2019)
We seem to soon be able to re-craft items from prior events
Will require reissue material, as well as a lot of bells and other things to craft these
They'll be available for a limited time
A new map is added into the drop pool "reissue material map" that will reward these craft items as well
Includes Garden Event: Rover's Garden Safari, Garden Event: Leif's Spring Flowers, and Gyroidite Scavenger Hunt: Look-Alike

*HH Normal Classes*; https://imgur.com/a/1RIBOY9
We'll be getting 16 more Normal HH Classes

*HH Event Classes*; https://imgur.com/a/hStDjc8
We'll be getting 9 more Event HH Classes

*Butterfly Goals*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Spring_Butterfly_Goals
The Common Butterfly is added to the game; but only temporarily

*Banners*; https://imgur.com/a/bDWHc6g
New banners for the upcoming events and such*Wall & Floor Collection*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Tea-Party_&_Schoolroom_Wall_and_Flooring
More wallpapers + flooring to craft

*Nintendo Labo Items (Gifts for All)*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.ga...lease_of_a_Nintendo_Labo_Kit!_(Apr._11,_2019)
The Toy-Con Blaster and Toy-Con Bird from the Nintendo Labo Toy-Con 04: VR Kit

*Chrissy's Royal Cookie*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Chrissy's_Royal_Cookie
The 5-star item is the giant platter-like item; it features a memory with Chrissy, Tia, and Pierce

*Gyroidite Scavenger Hunt #11 (Bunny Day Egg Hunt)*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Bunny-Day_Egg
For this month, our gyroid scavenger hunt is styled as an Egg Hunt

*Villagers*; https://imgur.com/a/scu4GU8
We'll be getting 5 new villagers, Pinky, Gayle, Nana, Marina, and Truffles
These will all be Map animals. Meaning, you'll obtain their maps via Gulliver to then do via Blathers

*Clothing*; https://imgur.com/a/G4cG6Wd
With new villagers, comes one new shirt to the game

*Furniture*; https://imgur.com/a/qiWn5YR
Special craft furniture for the new animals

*Backpack Collection*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Backpack_Collection
Various backpacks to craft (possibly all LT)

*Fishing Tourney #13 (Schoolroom)*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Fishing_Tourney_13_(Schoolroom)
Our new fishing tourney involves a "school of fish"

*Event Dates*

*Butterfly Goals* - Apr 9 - Apr 12
*HH Normal Classes* - Apr 10
*Reissue Goals* - Apr 10 - May 10
*Wall & Floor Collection* - Apr 10 - Jun 9
*Nintendo Labo Items* - Apr 11 - May 11
*Chrissy's Royal Cookie* - Apr 11 - Jul 10
*Bunny Day Egg Hunt* - Apr 12 - Apr 22
*Villagers* - Apr 18
*Bring on the Bells Goals* - Apr 21 - Apr 24
*Backpack Collection* - Apr 21 - May 21
*Fishing Tourney Schoolroom* - Apr 24 - Apr 29, trophy period is Apr 29 - Apr 30

Upcoming event dates are speculatory.





Spoiler: 2.2.1 Update



*2.2.1 Update*

*Event Classes*; https://imgur.com/a/YRXwb2z
With the addition of Lobo's Solo Table Cookie & Katie's Time Out gardening event, we'll be getting event classes for both

*Butterfly Goals*; https://imgur.com/a/iMM5guc
We'll also be seeing some "Butterfly" Goals appear this month
With that, we'll be seeing a new Butterfly added to the game; it may only be temporary like the Dab*Banners*; https://imgur.com/a/disKUKy
Banners for all the upcoming events in the first half of April

*Terrain (Sakura Grove)*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/New_Terrain_Options_Are_Here!_(Mar._28,_2019)
We'll be getting a Cherry Blossom Sky, Foreground, and Middle Ground

*Lobo's Solo Table Cookie*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Lobo's_Solo_Table_Cookie
Lobo's the next one to have his own Cookie
The 5-star item is the retro-caf? special seat; the memory features Lobo and Mitzi

*A Blooming Announcement*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/A_Blooming_Announcement!
For the month of April, we'll be collecting sakurapop from the main 3 events
You can earn up to 30 from the Gardening event, 30 from the Gyroidite Scavenger Hunt, and 30 from the Fishing Tourney (Totaling 90)
The spotlight item is the weeping-sakura tree
You can also purchase the LT packs for an additional 25

*Gardening Event (Katie's Time Out)*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Katie's_Time_Out
The gardening event for the month will be hosted by Katie (again)
This will be a Cherry Blossom themed event

*Tanuki Statue (Gifts for All)* https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Tanuki_Statue
April Fools'!

*Event Dates*

*Terrain* - Mar 28
*Lobo's Solo Table Cookie* - Mar 28 - Jun 26
*Blooming Seasonal Events* - Mar 29 - Apr 29
*Katie's Time Out* - Mar 29 (Part 1) Apr 2 (Part 2) - Apr 9
*Tanuki Statue* - Apr 1 - May 1





Spoiler: 2.2.0b Update (Client Side)



*2.2.0b Update (Client Side)*

*Banners*; https://imgur.com/a/CjYe4iu
Banners for upcoming events and such

*Villagers*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Mira_and_Patty_Are_Here!_(Mar._17,_2019)
Patty (cow), Chevre (Goat), Mira (Rabbit), Bree (Mouse), and Tank (Rhino)

*Villager Special Furniture*; https://imgur.com/a/8arfY8J
Special Furniture crafts at lv. 10/15 for the 5 new animals added

*Villager Clothing*; https://imgur.com/a/nPmNP2T
2 of the 5 villagers will be coming in with brand new shirts

*Broccolo's Band Cookie*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Broccolo's_Band_Cookie
Five star item is the marching-band stage

*Mario Outfit (Gifts for All)*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Mario_Outfit

*Fishing Tourney #12 (Super Mario)*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Fishing_Tourney_12
Includes a Yoshi Egg as well, but is not pictured
After geting the gold fish trophy, you may receive the 8-bit Goal Pole, ? Block, Block, and floating Block
The fish to be caught are the Cheep Cheep, Eep Cheep, Blooper, and Cheep Chomp
This will take place at Saltwater Shores

*Gyroidite Scavenger Hunt #9 (Party Balloons)*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Gyroidite_Scavenger_Hunt_9
Party-Balloon styled scavenger hunt

*Katie's Sakura Swing*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Katie's_Sakura_Swing
Katie's the next special NPC to get a piece of LT Furniture
Like all others, this should cost 350 LT

*Event Dates*

*Broccolo's Band Cookie* - Mar 13 - Jun 11
*Mario Outfit* - Mar 14 - Apr 14
*Fishing Tourney #12* - Mar 14 - Mar 22, trophy period is Mar 21 - Mar 22
*Villagers* - Mar 17
*Gyroid Scavenger Hunt #9* - Mar 22 - Mar 29
*Katie's Sakura Swing* - Mar 25 - May 24
*Fresh Fruit Goals* - Mar 26 - Mar 30





Spoiler:  2.2.0 Update



*2.2.0 Update*

*HH Academy*; https://imgur.com/a/DZjregA
Completely new feature added

*Other Changes*; https://support.ac-pocketcamp.com/en-US/public_announcements/ANNOUNCEMENT_1902271?country=AU
- Added the ability to claim all goal rewards at once.
- Added the ability to cycle through goal pages.
- Added the ability to go straight to the fortune cookie shop from the map.
- Changed the app icon.
- Changed title screen and loading screen designs.
- Changed the themes of certain existing furniture items.
- Adjusted on-screen display.
- Implemented other bug fixes.*Banners*; https://imgur.com/a/N2xV0en

*Fairy Forest Terrain*; https://imgur.com/a/7lkLF5t
Has a foreground, middleground, and fence

*Spring into Style Collection*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Spring_into_Style_Collection
New clothing to craft for Leaf Tickets

*Shamrock Shimmy*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Shamrock_Shimmy
This month's seasonal event, featuring some fairy/spring items
Collect kaleidoclover from the "big 3" events!
The spotlight item is the tulip arrangement

*Viva Festivale with Pave*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Viva_Festivale_with_Pavé
Pave will be hosting our Garden event for this month

*Diana's Fay Cookie*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Diana's_Fay_Cookie
Diana now has her own personal cookie coming
Giant Fairy Flowers is the 5-star item; featuring a memory with Diana and Cobb

*Super Mario Wall & Floor Collection*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Super_Mario_Wall_&_Floor_Collection
Craftable with mostly Leaf Tickets

*Mario's Hat (Gifts for All)*

*Event Dates*

*Happy Homeroom Goals* - Feb 27 - Mar 13
*Fairy Forest Terrain* - Feb 27
*Spring into Style Collection* - Feb 27 - Mar 28
*Shamrock Shimmy* - Feb 28 - Mar 29
*Viva Festivale with Pave* - Feb 28 (Part 1) Mar 4 (Part 2) - Mar 11
*Diana's Fay Cookie* - Mar 1 - May 30
*Super Mario Wall & Floor Collection* - Mar 10 - Apr 9
*Mario's Hat* - Mar 10 - Apr 10
*Fave Photo Goals* - Mar 11 - Mar 15





Spoiler: 2.1.1b Update (Client Side)



*2.1.1b Update (Client Side)*

*Banners*; https://imgur.com/a/B60DHXV

*Apple's Glazier Cookie*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Apple's_Glazier_Cookie
Stained-glass themed
Large stained-glass fountain-pond is the 5-star item, the memory features Apple and Broccolo

*Wall and Floor Collection*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/New_Wall_&_Floor_Collection!_(Feb._17,_2019)
Includes the basement wall, basement floor, backyard fence, and wildflower floor
Limited time crafting items

*Fishing Tourney #11*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Fishing_Tourney_11
This fishing tourney will feature a reskin of the old Crystal items (with some new items as well!)
Special prices are the pink crystal and gorgeous pink crystal
Fish are the chambered nautilus, coelacanth, and horsehoe crab
This will be taking place at Saltwater Shores

*Fortune Cookie Reissue (Sunflower Patch)*; https://support.ac-pocketcamp.com/en-US/public_announcements/ANNOUNCEMENT_1902211?country=AU
Re-issued through stamp cards

*Calico-Cat Cap (Gifts for All)*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Calico-Cat_Cap
A cat hood item has appeared

*Pave's Dance Stage*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Pavé's_Dance_Stage
Pave's the latest special npc to join the crew, being featured on his own dancing stage

*Event Dates*

*Flounder Goals* - Feb 15 - Feb 19
*Apple's Glazier Cookie* - Feb 16 - May 17
*Wall & Floor Collection* - Feb 17 - Apr 17
*Fishing Tourney #11* - Feb 18 - Feb 25, trophy period is Feb 25 - Feb 26
*Fortune Cookie Reissue (Sunflower Patch)* - Feb 21 - Mar 21
*Calico-Cat Cap* - Feb 21 - Mar 21
*Pave's Dance Stage* - Feb 22 -  Apri 23
*Cabin Decoration Goals* - Feb 25 - Mar 1





Spoiler: 2.1.0 Update



*2.1.0 Update*

*Blathers' Treasure Trek*
- You get maps from animal requests, balloon presents, and Gulliver's Cargo Ship
- Sending Blathers on a trek for treasure; roll the die using Bells or craft materials, and Blathers will move the number of spaces you roll
- You may insta-clear a map for 5 LT to get all the rewards on it
- Depending on the space he lands on, you might get items, new animal friends, etc.
- The villagers are Teddy, Opal, Pompom, Savannah, Paolo, Leopold, Anabelle, Tasha, Chadder, and Chief

*Pete's Parcel Service*
- If you go to Pete on the map, you can see a list of the requests animals currently have
- If you have something they want, Pete will deliver it to them

*Garden Changes*
- You'll be able to your water all your friends' flowers at once
- You'll be able to see which rare creatures your friend needs
- You'll be able to share rare creatures with your friends in batches

*Maximum friendship level's increased to 30.*

*New Fruits*; https://imgur.com/a/kqdBcSY
- Lemon, Lychee, and Grapes
- They appear at Breezy Hollow and Lost Lure Creek
- A user will only have 1 of the 3 in their game; to get the others, you must buy it from other players

*Camera Changes*
- You can now switch between modes that allow you to turn and move the camera
- You can no longer adjust the camera outside of camera mode

*Other Changes and Bug Fixes*
- Camper ladder button now displays properly
- Lost items taken to your campsite will not register as being found
- Placing the maximum amount of furniture or clothing in your cabin may make it that you're unable to change the wallpaper, flooring, or rug
- The tasseled loafers now have the correct model*Banners*; https://imgur.com/a/mKZjA2x

*Villager Clothing*; https://imgur.com/a/xdhgg4I
Some new tops we'll get from the new animals

*Villager Unlocks*; https://imgur.com/a/i69gbEz
The 10 special crafts for the new villagers at lv. 10/15

*Poppy's Cocoa Cookie*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Poppy's_Cocoa_Cookie
Five star item's the chocolatier kitchen; the memory features Poppy, Gaston, and Merengue

*Candy Cluster Muster (Monthly Goals)*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Candy_Cluster_Muster
Collect candies from participating and completing the 3 main events, Garden, Gyroidite Scavenger Hunt, and Fishing Tourney to complete goals for these 3 items
The spotlight item is the cotton-candy cloud

*Pelly's Flight of Passion (Garden Event)*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Pelly's_Flight_of_Passion

*Valentine's Collection (Clothing)*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Valentine's_Collection

*My Sweetest Friend (Valentine Best Friend)*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/My_Sweetest_Friend
blue from smug, jock, and cranky
red from snooty, normal, and peppy
yellow from uchi and lazy

*Valentine's Jam Session (Gyroidite Hunt)*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Valentine's_Jam_Session

*Aurora Sky (Terrain)*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Aurora_Sky

*Event Dates*

*Poppy's Cocoa Cookie* - Jan 30 - Apr 30
*Blathers' Treasure Trek Goals* - Jan 30 - Feb 13
*Candy Cluster Muster* - Jan 31 - Feb 25
*Pelly's Flight of Passion* - Jan 31 (Part 1) Feb 4 (Part 2) - Feb 11
*Valentine's Collection* - Feb 1 - Mar 15
*My Sweetest Friend* - Confection available from Feb 7 - Feb 15, must be gifted by Feb 28
*Valentine's Jam Session* - Feb 8 - Feb 15
*Aurora Sky* - Feb 14





Spoiler: 2.0.2d Update (Client Side)



*2.0.2d Update [Client Side]*

*Banners*; https://imgur.com/a/nomhL9x

*Digby's Garden Event Re-issue*; https://imgur.com/a/rs8kFVl

*Fishing Tourney #10*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Fishing_Tourney_10

*Snowfall Snowman*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Snowfall_Snowman
Snowman with cloud

*Event Dates*

*Digby's Garden Event Re-issue* - Jan 21 - Feb 22
*Fishing Tourney #10* - Jan 22 - Jan 29
*Snowfall Snowman* - Jan 25 - Mar 25





Spoiler: 2.0.2c Update (Client Side)



*2.0.2c Update [Client Side]*

*Banners*; https://imgur.com/a/wEyxISy

*New Terrain*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/New_Content#.5BJan._10.2C_2019.5D_New_Terrain
A snowy sky, costs 300 Leaf Tickets

*Gyroidite Scavenger Hunt #7*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Gyroidite_Scavenger_Hunt_7
Animals will skate/pose on the skating rinks

*New Villagers and Unlocks*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.ga...Chilly_Cookie_.26_New_Villagers_.28Wave_21.29
Hans, Puck, and Skye will be joining us at our campsites

*Fortune Cookie (Hamlet's Chilly Cookie)*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Hamlet's_Chilly_Cookie
Hamlet's cookie is next on the list
The slide is the 5-star item
Animals will interact with the slide and slide down it
Animals will lie down on the snow carpet and make snow angels
Animals will duck/stand behind the snowy-green-hedge and snowy-wooden-fence and throw snowballs
Animals will mount the snow-horse

*Event Dates*

*New Terrain* -  Jan 10
*Gyroidite Scavenger Hunt #7* - Jan 11 - Jan 22
*New Villagers* - Jan 15
*Fortune Cookie (Hamlet's Chilly Cookie)* - Jan 15 - Apr 15
*Shell Goals* - Jan 17 - Jan 21





Spoiler: 2.0.2b Update (Client Side)



*2.0.2b Update [Client Side]*

*Banners*; https://imgur.com/a/Aey1Eyi
Been a while, but new banners

*Chilly Jamboree*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Chilly_Jamboree
Snowballs are the collectible event material, monthly rewards

*Gardening Event (Tortimer's Floral Fancy)*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Tortimer's_Floral_Fancy
Tortimer's here to host our next garden event!
Zen-styled furniture with some wonderful kimonos as well
Peonies are the flowers and Ripplewings are the creatures

*Fortune Cookie (Gladys's Camellia Cookie)*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Gladys's_Camellia_Cookie
Gladys will be getting her own cookie
All items are zen themed, and there's some kimonos in here as well

*Kimono Collection*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Kimono_Collection
An assortment of kimonos, socks, and footwear to go with it will be available to craft/purchase
Costs Leaf Tickets

*New Years Goals*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/New_Year's_Goals
Complete specific goals to earn New Year's-themed rewards

*New Years Tiara (Gifts for All)*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/New_Year's_Headband
A headpiece for New Years

*Fortune Cookie (Nordic Patch Cookie)*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Nordic_Patch_Cookie
Another new fortune cookie, but this time a Stitches' cookie recolour
Colours feel more "winter-y"

*Event Dates*

*Chilly Jamboree* - Dec 27 - Jan 29
*Gardening Event (Tortimer's Floral Fancy)* - Dec 27  (Part 1) Dec 31 (Part 2) - Jan 7
*Fortune Cookie (Gladys's Camellia Cookie)* - Dec 27 - Feb 27
*Kimono Collection* - Dec 28 - Jan 15
*New Years Goals* - Dec 29 - Jan 1
*New Years Tiara (Gifts for All?)* - Jan 1 - Jan 2
*Fortune Cookie (Nordic Patch Cookie)* - Jan 1 - Apr 1
*Butterfly Goals* - Jan 7 - Jan 11





Spoiler: 2.0.2 Update



*2.0.2 Update*

*Gyroidite Scavenger Hunt #6*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Gyroidite_Scavenger_Hunt_6
Scavenger Hunt with festive clothes to craft

*Holiday Terrain*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.ga...8.5D_White_Gothic-Rose_Cookie_.26_New_Terrain
Similar to the past few events, but only three parts, all are Leaf tickets.

*New Fortune Cookie (White Gothic-Rose Cookie)*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/White_Gothic-Rose_Cookies
assets for the new white gothic-rose cookie
This cookie is indeed recolours of the items from Lottie's Gothic Rose garden event

*Extra Clothing*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.ga...nt#.5BDec._14.2C_2018.5D_New_Clothes_Crafting
More clothing crafting items

*New Villagers and their Items*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.ga...ec._17.2C_2018.5D_New_Villagers_.28Wave_20.29
New villagers arriving, Diana, Flurry, Bianca, Aurora, and Fang

*Fishing Tourney #9*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Fishing_Tourney_9
The next fishing tourney is around the corner and we're back to 3 fishes
Another great thing is, WE HAVE FISH TANKS AGAIN FINALLY!
Be prepared to add some snowpeople to your campsite

*Fortune Cookie Reissue (Katie's Fruit Festival)*; https://imgur.com/a/oVkGjaV
Katie's Fruit Festival will be the next event to be re-issued for stamp cards

*Dollhouse (Gifts-For-All)*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Toy_Day_Dollhouse
A singular Dollhouse item themed around the holidays

*Event Dates*

*Gyrodite Scavenger Hunt #6* - Dec 11 - Dec 21
*Holiday Terrain* - Dec 12
*White Gothic-Rose Cookie* - Dec 12 - Mar 12
*Extra Clothing* - Dec 14
*New Villagers and their Items* - Dec 17
*Fishing Tourney #9* - Dec 19 - Dec 26 (Trophy redeeming runs until the 27th.)
*Fortune Cookie Reissue (Katie's Fruit Festival)* - Dec 20 - Jan 21
*Dollhouse Gifts-For-All* - Dec 24 - Jan 24





Spoiler: 2.0.0 Update



*2.0.0 Update*

*New Loading Screen*; https://imgur.com/a/JHGs2MR
You can load the game right now and see a new loading screen! (Game is still in maintenance)
The positions of the faces change every load

*Friend's List Revamp*;
Register a Fave Photo to the Friend List
Give Kudos or Help in Shovelstrike Quarry from the Friend List
Buy Market Box items from the Player Information page
Check how many Kudos a player has receive from the My Information and Player Information pages
You can view the My Information and Player Information pages by tapping on Details from the Friend List.
You can only view exact numbers from the Kudos you have received
Only an approximation of the number of Kudos your friends have received is displayed
All Kudos receive after 11/28/18 at day reset have been counted
Fave Photos registered to the Friend List can be changed once every 24 hours
You can choose whether to make your Fave Photo public or private

*Inventory Increase*;
The maximum capacity for furniture and clothing items have each been increased from 2,000 to 3,000
The maximum capacity for Collected Items has been increased by 5
You can use Leaf Tickets to increase your Collected Items inventory space by a maximum of 200

*More Updates*;
If you have multiple special furniture items in your campsite or cabin, like K.K. Slider's chair, up to four special animals can now visit at once, instead of just one. Two or more of the same animal cannot visit at once
You can now skip various animations. Animations that can be skipped will have a "Skip" check box displayed on the pop-up window. You can turn animation skipping on or off by tapping the check box
You can now level up amenities from the Craft menu even if they aren't currently placed in your campsite

*Other Adjustments*;
We made adjustments to some of the special animal dialogue that displays when special furniture is placed in your campsite or cabin
All lamp-type furniture placed in your campsite, camper, or cabin will turn on at the same time
We made adjustments to some of the Goals

*New Regular Wallpaper & Flooring*; https://imgur.com/a/ImNhMc2
The red and gold wallpaper and flooring are mistakenly included; they're from the gardening event

*New Fortune Cookie (Fauna's Toy Day Cookie)*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Fauna_Cookies
New cookie featuring Fauna, both cookies and boxes available
5-star item is the snowy Toy Day sleigh

*Holiday Walls and Flooring*; https://imgur.com/a/wvZToGQ
Costs Leaf Tickets

*Toy Day Goals*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Toy_Day_Decor
Works the same as the Anniversary candles
It's safe to speculate, similar to last month, each of the 3 events will award 30 bells each

*Gardening Event Part 1 (Jingle's Holly Jolly Roundup)*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Jingle's_Holly_Jolly_Roundup
A new Christmas / Holiday themed Garden event is upon us!

*Gardening Event Part 2 (Jingle's Holly Jolly Roundup)*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Jingle's_Holly_Jolly_Roundup
Hard tasks

*Coat Collection*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Coat_Collection
Crafting event, all items are Leaf Tickets

*Jingle NPC Item (Jingle's Holiday Balloon)*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Jingle's_Holiday_Balloon

*Event Dates*

*Fauna's Toy Day Cookie* - Nov 28 - Dec 26
*Holiday Walls and Flooring* - Nov 28 - Feb 26
*Toy Day Goals* - Nov 29 - Dec 26
*Gardening Event Part 1 (Jingle's Holly Jolly Roundup)* - Nov 29 - Dec 10
*Gardening Event Part 2 (Jingle's Holly Jolly Roundup)* - Dec 3 - Dec 10
*Coat Collection* - Nov 30 - Feb 8
*Jingle NPC Item (Jingle's Holiday Balloon)* - Dec 5 - Feb 5





Spoiler: 1.9.1b Update (Client Side)



*1.9.1b Update [Client Side]*

*Banners*; https://imgur.com/a/lm9Db1Y

*New Fortune Cookie (Dazzling Duo Cookie)*; https://imgur.com/a/UJRPDhv
This cookie features the sisters Francine and Chrissy
There is both a single cookie and a box available to purchase
Large "tree-stage" is the 5-star

*Fortune Cookie Reissues (Filbert & Hopkins)*; https://imgur.com/a/A5jDV8P
Assets for the cookie + box are now here for the already known reissue of Filbert & Hopkins

*Zipper T's Garden Event Reissue*; https://imgur.com/a/0hVRM5f
Zipper T's Garden Event items will be reissued via Stamp Trade

*Gyroidite Scavenger Hunt #5*; https://imgur.com/a/Iaw0Ila
The scavenger hunt returns with more wonderful clothing!
Unsure as of this moment if anything will cost LT

*Fishing Tourney #8*; https://imgur.com/a/LCypmyv
Chip's back, with some "shiny golden" fish to catch that may seem familiar
This tourney takes place at the beach (Saltwater Shores)

*K.K. Slider's Guitar (Free Gift)*; https://imgur.com/a/5JNiGK3
K.K Slider's "anniversary-themed" guitar will be in our hands soon as a free gift
Same model as the other guitar from a prior gyroidite event, but retextured to fit an anniversary theme

*Log-In Anniversary Tiles*; https://imgur.com/a/m4a14Mp
It can be assumed that gold treats is either the reward for collecting them all, or for participating.

*Twitter Poll Shirts*; https://imgur.com/a/hpb7fdN
Shirts pertaining to the highest amount of collections in game data.
The poll results don't matter.

*Event Dates*

*Gyroidite Scavenger Hunt #5* - Nov 12 - Nov 21
*Dazzling Duo Cookie* - Nov 14 - Feb 12
*Filbert's Rocket Cookie Reissue* - Nov 15 - Nov 22
*K.K. Slider's Guitar (Free Gift)* - Nov 15 - Dec 15
*Twitter Poll Shirts* - Nov 15 - ?
*Log-In Anniversary Tiles (for Gold Treats?)* - Nov 16 - ?
*Fishing Tourney #8* - Nov 21 - Nov 27
*Music Box* - Nov 21 - Dec 21
*Hopkins's Game Cookie Reissue* - Nov 22 - Nov 29


----------



## amemome

I'm really excited about these updates-- my ACPC's been slowly losing steam but those chocolate fountains have a special place in my heart haha


----------



## Snowesque

*amemome *
Same, those are pretty versatile too which is a big plus. I think the drink dispensers are my favorite.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Ahhh I love all the party items!  I hope none of the gyroidite ones cost leaf tickets. :/


----------



## Snowesque

I've added dates for everything besides the path and t-shirt events, as they're still not known.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Wow those T-shirts are a bit odd.  Why would you want to wear a bag or a dharma? Oh well, I’m not complaining if they’re free.


----------



## Snowesque

*ThatOneMarshalFangirl* 
That's what I was thinking too, or that they're part of something larger possibly?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Snowesque said:


> *ThatOneMarshalFangirl*
> That's what I was thinking too, or that they're part of something larger possibly?



Maybe.  I hope so because I’m not terribly hyped about the designs XD


----------



## Snowesque

"Receive special log-in bonuses as anniversary-countdown gifts starting on Nov. 16, 2018 at 6:00 p.m. (UTC). During this period, you can receive first-anniversary tile A–F or gold treats!" - PCGamepedia

So, are the shirts part of it? (Apparently) you get something from getting all the tiles, too.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I’m soooo curious about those tiles!  I’ve never wanted to collect something so badly.


----------



## Snowesque

*ThatOneMarshalFangirl*
I hope it's not the shirts haha!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Snowesque said:


> *ThatOneMarshalFangirl*
> I hope it's not the shirts haha!



Lol, I'll literally cry XD


----------



## AngelBunny

disappointed that the pink dress is for LT, but the blue dress is pretty too


----------



## Snowesque

The polls they're doing on Twitter pertain to the white shirts.
The votes don't matter, as the shirts are selected upon in-game data.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Snowesque said:


> The polls they're doing on Twitter pertain to the white shirts.
> The votes don't matter, as the shirts are selected upon in-game data.



Ughhh I don't need a shirt with an olive flounder on it why Nintendo :/


----------



## Snowesque

A preview of the upcoming festive items!

The fireplace is pretty tiny, looks like it could get a lot of reuse.
Maybe there's some holiday decoration on top of it or something.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Snowesque said:


> A preview of the upcoming festive items!



If this is a fortune cookie I’m soooo glad I saved my leaf tickets <3


----------



## Paperboy012305

It’s Jingle’s garden event for sure.


----------



## Dracule

I was so sad I missed out on the Christmas event last year after seeing the fantastic items, but hopefully this second round makes up for it! >_<


----------



## Snowesque

Thread has been updated with the 2.0 datamine/update.
More specifics shall be added in time. 

Fauna's Toy Day Cookie is out now, then there's a gardening event starting tomorrow.

Not caring too much about the cookie as it's mostly larger things, I do like the clothes though.
The gardening stuff looks pretty cute.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Oh my goodness I’m so happy I saved my leaf tickets for the cookie.  Also that gardening event is so cute ahhhh


----------



## Laureline

Where in the tweet does it talk about the gardening event?


----------



## Dracule

Laureline said:


> Where in the tweet does it talk about the gardening event?



https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Unreleased_Content

This is the link to find out what events are taking place in Pocket Camp. The Christmas event items are SO cute. I like the fireplace better than last year! So I?m glad, because I missed out on last year?s event. :>


----------



## Snowesque

*Laureline *

Thanks for getting on that Morino. 

In the second tweet I linked, it roughly translates to this, saying the event's tomorrow:

"Event Notice
everyone seems to be having a festive party at the newly-made cottage. The Garden event starts from 15:00 tomorrow. I enjoy his storylines to get some Christmas furniture and clothes. ♪ Apparently, in the second half of the event, "wallpaper" and "Yun" are also available."

Sorry for not including this sooner!

- - - Post Merge - - -

PHEW, alright. Post is now up to date.


----------



## Snowesque

Forgot to mention there's also new regular wallpaper and flooring!


----------



## Snowesque

Some minor changes to links and whatnot, the gardening event's second part begins December 3rd, then the event ends December 10th.


----------



## Moontoon

Anyone else thinks that the app runs slower after the update? I’ve got the latest iphone, so my hardware shouldn’t be the issue...


----------



## biker

I'm so happy I saved my LT, just spent it all in the winter coats. Super fashion and super cute teehee


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

150 leaf tickets for a pink coat is ridiculous.  That’s not gonna stop me from wanting it though.


----------



## Snowesque

Some links have been updated because they keep breaking from being updated on Gamepedia.
The new cookie is called the White Gothic-Rose Cookie. I'm really hoping it's not a Lottie set re-skin.


----------



## Snowesque

You're able to earn three cookies (Isabelle, Dazzling, and Fauna) and some Leaf Tickets by befriending, giving kudos, and taking certain photos by December 12th.


----------



## Snowesque

A preview of the upcoming Gyroidite event! It begins December 11th.

The tweet's generally as follows:

"[A little peep], oh...? What is the yellow that the manager is wearing? What Ricardo is wearing is a Christmas tree-patterned holiday sweater? In the mini-Hanawa collected starting from Tuesday, December 11, the item that is perfect for the future season is in hand. ♪"


----------



## Snowesque

Another update today; main post has been changed to reflect it, the highlights are as follows:

- Gyroidite Scavenger Hunt item pictures.
- Fishing Tourney #9 item pictures.
- White Gothic-Rose Cookie is just a white reskin of Lottie's set.
- New Villagers (Diana, Flurry, Bianca, Aurora, and Fang) and their list of unlocks.
- Two new tops to craft.
- Fortune Cookie Reissue (Katie's Fruit Festival)
- Dollhouse (Gifts-For-All?)
- Extra clothing pictures that may be from later crafting or the gyrodite event.

Disappointing cookie is disappointing.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Wowww good to know I can buy the pink coat I guess.  Is Nintendo running out of ideas or something?  I love the Christmas event items though.  AND DIANA IS COMING YASSSSS


----------



## Snowesque

*ThatOneMarshalFangirl *
...They didn't even bother to recolor them all, the fence is missing.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Snowesque said:


> *ThatOneMarshalFangirl *
> ...They didn't even bother to recolor them all, the fence is missing.



That's called "Nintendo not giving a ****" and you can't convince me otherwise.


----------



## Snowesque

AND even the gothic rose cage, I guess they gave up after Halloween honestly.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Gyroidite clothes and furniture are terrible as always. Pretty much the only thing I care about this datamine is Diana.


----------



## Ashariel

Any idea on the time frame for the new animals?


----------



## mogyay

oh yay 3 of my favourite villagers are coming! fang, flurry and diana! the gothic rose cookie is not my taste at all. the gyroid event clothing looks really cute, i'm buying that star hat no matter the cost (so i'm praying it's not leaf tickets lol)


----------



## Laureline

Will Diana be elegant?


----------



## koopasta

Well, now that Diana and Fang are coming, I can get ready to see them absolutely everywhere. BUT FLURRY YESSSS


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Laureline said:


> Will Diana be elegant?



She'd better be, she's the most elegant villager there is besides Whitney


----------



## koopasta

At least I have another deer to cram in my cabin. Maybe Diana will claim the cabin bed from Zell, who is always sleeping on it EVERY TIME I GO IN

But i'm super excited for flurry, i want my lil ham ham


----------



## Flare

Glad to finally see Diana and Flurry arriving.

That white gothic rose cookie is quite a disappointment.


----------



## Dracule

Honestly, my favorite items to come out of this are the ones being brought with our new neighbors, lol. The White Gothic Cookie is definitely disappointing and I don’t care too much for the rest of the Christmas event items. :T


----------



## Laureline

Crap, I like the cookie items. Especially the headband, I wasn’t around for the first version.


----------



## LillyofVadness

Man I am hyped for the tourney this time. I don't care for the snow-people I just want the little crab tank lol


----------



## AccfSally

Hold up! They're about to add in Flurry!
And I still can't play the game right now because of them! ;--;


----------



## Snowesque

Some small changes:

- Link updated for extra items; some in the previous picture were from the Gyrodite event.
- Gyrodite event runs till the 21st.
- Three parts are now known for the holiday terrain; back, foreground, and middle.

Since people have asked, the dataminers that primarily find the dates for events are on hiatus.
Pocket Camp also has changed their way of encryption, thus is why these updates have been later than usual.


----------



## biker

Snowesque said:


> Some small changes:
> 
> - Link updated for extra items; some in the previous picture were from the Gyrodite event.
> - Gyrodite event runs till the 21st.
> - Three parts are now known for the holiday terrain; back, foreground, and middle.
> 
> Since people have asked, the dataminers that primarily find the dates for events are on hiatus.
> Pocket Camp also has changed their way of encryption, thus is why these updates have been later than usual.



Oh No man another fishing tourney...... I'm so tired.
But some of the new items sure are nice.


----------



## Snowesque

*Updates*

- Holiday terrains are out now.
- White Gothic-Rose Cookie is also out now and will run till March 12th.


----------



## Snowesque

These new clothes are now available to craft!


----------



## AccfSally

Wow, those White Gothic-Rose cookies are nothing but the thing Lottie gave out in the second (?) Garden event back in February..but in another color.

I do love the wig one though, I hope I get it. I might have a new tablet before the event ends.


----------



## Ashariel

I heard new animals are coming out tonight any word on stuff needed to craft?


----------



## mogyay

Ashariel said:


> I heard new animals are coming out tonight any word on stuff needed to craft?



usually they release new items alongside the villagers that is required to unlock them, think it's in the datamine reddit thread, could be wrong but i think that's how it works


----------



## Snowesque

*Ashariel *
If you're referring to the items, they're just images not tied to any character and are linked in the post under "New Villager Items".

The dataminers haven't been typically finding crafting item values as of late.


----------



## Ashariel

I was just talking about sometimes they use items we already have to unlock characters or you need to use an item we already have to make a new version of it..I like to know so I can go ahead and make anything I can so I can be a step ahead I'm at lvl 162 so any reason not to be bored.. lol


----------



## Snowesque

*Ashariel *
Yeah, they typically either don't or can't find any specifics until directly before the update. If they do, it'll for sure show up on the Gamepedia (Specifically the "New Content" section if it's already released.), so you're welcome to check it when the villagers role out soon.


----------



## Ashariel

I can usually find it somewhere the day before they come out.. but I guess not this time


----------



## Snowesque

*Ashariel *
Are you seeing them on the Gamepedia, Reddit, or somewhere else?
I try to keep the post as updated as I can, but sometimes my timezone is just too different.


----------



## Ashariel

I get most of my info from here redit or gamefaqs but I think someone said earlier this time they changed something and made the info much harder or impossible to get cause there is much less info than usual floating around...


----------



## Snowesque

Villager wave 20 is now out, the post has been updated with their crating requirements and unlocks.


----------



## Snowesque

The fishing tourney starts at 10pm PT today! It ends on Dec 26.


----------



## Snowesque

Specifics for Fishing Tourney 9 have been added. 
26th December 26th 5:59am (UTC) is when it ends, but the redeeming period for the trophy is the 26th to the 27th 5:59am (UTC).

Reminder; this is likely the last event to earn bell ornaments, so it might be good to try getting the last ones you need!


----------



## Snowesque

The Fortune Cookie Reissue (Katie's Fruit Festival) is set for Dec 20 10pm PT to Jan 21 9:59pm PT.


----------



## Snowesque

The Toy Day Dollhouse is now available!
This Gifts-For-All item is available till January 24th.


----------



## Snowesque

New Japanese-themed items are coming soon in the next gardening event!

The tweet roughly translates to:

[A little peep] Oh, what the manager is wearing is a kimono? Kingiobachi of a fashionable shape...  Apparently, in the next garden event, the feeling that Japanese furniture and clothes seem to get.


----------



## Snowesque

The gardening event is set for 3pm tomorrow (Japan time)!

A rough translation of the tweet:

" Event notice  close to the New Year's Day, in the room to the sum of the Japanese people ~ Management person, and kimono is well in your AI ♪ from 15:00 tomorrow, you can get Miyabi items, garden event starts well"


----------



## Snowesque

*Update, see main post for details.*

*Has pictures:*

- Gladys's Camellia Cookie
- Nordic Patch Cookie (It's Stitches' set recolored.)
- Tortimer's Floral Fancy (Gardening Event)
- New Terrian (More parts?)
- Kimono collection
- New Years Tiara (Gifts for All?)
- New Years Goals
- Chilly Jamboree
- Unkown Item (Snowman with Cloud)

*Doesn't have pictures:*

- Hamlet's Chilly Cookie
- Fishing Tourney #10
- Gyroidite Scavenger Hunt #10


----------



## Snowesque

I'm admittedly not as griped since the recolor was originally a cookie, I greatly prefer the original anyhow.
The zen stuff isn't for me, so I'm basically only liking winter stuff. Also, a snowing terrain is awesome.
Hamlet's cookie could be interesting given the exterior.
I could expect more zen things from the tourney and hunt, but who knows.


----------



## koopasta

I'm 99 percent certain that the kimono collection will need Leaf Tickets to be crafted. I recommend that anyone who wants them start saving.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Ahhh I love the new gardening event items!  The Gladys cookie is cute too, but I really just want the hair.


----------



## koopasta

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Ahhh I love the new gardening event items!  The Gladys cookie is cute too, but I really just want the hair.



Saaame, I love that hair... that and the first kimono.


----------



## AccfSally

Ahhh, I need that Zen stuff! ;-;


----------



## Snowesque

*Some Updates*

- Chilly Jamboree is the monthly goals, runs till Jan 29 and the material is Snowballs.
- Gardening Event runs till Jan 7, part two starts Dec 31.
- Gladys's Camellia Cookie runs till Feb 27

I've added Gamepedia links for these since they're already happening, so as information's collected you'll be able to see crafting values and rarities. There isn't any clarification on what items are hard task as I'm posting this.


----------



## koopasta

It even says in game that the kimonos are a "premium collection", so I'm saving up my LTs early.


----------



## Snowesque

*koopasta *
I wouldn't doubt it with how the coats went.
I'll typically just leave the dataminers' notes until I can see new information compiled somewhere (I don't have access to the app).


----------



## Snowesque

The Kimono Collection is out now and will be available to craft for Leaf Tickets until January 15th.


----------



## Dracule

Snowesque said:


> The Kimono Collection is out now and will be available to craft for Leaf Tickets until January 15th.



I really love the Modern Hakama, but idk if I’ll end up getting any of them. 120 LTs is a bit steep; I was hoping for at least 90-100 LTs for them. :T

I’m kinda bummed about the Nordic cookie too. The only item I liked from Stitches’ cookie was the sofa and that’s the only thing I like with this one. On the brighter side, I won’t be tempted to buy the cookies. I’ve been loving Gladys’ cookie and got everything except the veranda and bridge from two packages (I might buy a few more, lol). Hopefully Hamlet doesn’t have items I’m interested in, haha.


----------



## Snowesque

You're able to now complete the New Year's goals from now till January 1st!


----------



## Snowesque

Don't forget to collect your New Year's headband till January second!

Also, the linked page for the gardening event was updated with hard task items if you're interested in seeing. You have until January seventh to complete all the tasks.


----------



## Snowesque

The Nordic Patch Cookie is also out now and will be available till April first.


----------



## koopasta

Ah, luckily none of the hard task items appeal to me, so I don't have to stress myself out like the Toy Day gardening event...


----------



## Snowesque

*koopasta *
Probably my least favorite recolors so far. The hairpin and bowl dupes are sensible.


----------



## Dracule

Snowesque said:


> *koopasta *
> Probably my least favorite recolors so far. The hairpin and bowl dupes are sensible.



Agreed, I don’t like the recolors; they should’ve used different shades in my opinion. I do like that they duped those items, since they’re the ones most people are probably after.


----------



## Snowesque

From today until January 11th, you're able to earn three fortune cookies by completing butterfly goals.


----------



## PaperCat

is there a specific spawn rate for the emperor butterfly?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

PaperCat said:


> is there a specific spawn rate for the emperor butterfly?



I dunno, but considering I caught two in a row I'm not sure there is one.


----------



## PaperCat

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I dunno, but considering I caught two in a row I'm not sure there is one.



must be luck then. which means i won't find one


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I just found an emperor butterfly and because there's only one walking speed in this game I scared it off


----------



## Snowesque

Two new previews for the upcoming Gyroidite event. In the Japanese tweet, it's mentioned to be on January 11th. They appear to mostly show a skating rink.

English Preview - Japanese Preview

Tweet translates to:

"Hey, what is it that John is standing on? It seems to be very happy with the ♪ mini-Hanawa, which starts from Friday-January 11, so that the furniture that the campers are skating appears."


----------



## HHoney

xSuperMario64x said:


> I just found an emperor butterfly and because there's only one walking speed in this game I scared it off



Not sure if this might work for you - but whenever I do not catch any bug or fish but especially rare bugs or fish I immediately close the app (just close not fully log out of my acct) reload again - 95% of the time the rare bug is still there! Rare fish only 50% of the time.  Try it next time and see if it works!

Fine print: running iOS


----------



## Snowesque

*New update, see main post for details.*

*Out Now:*

- Snowing Sky Terrain

*Has Pictures:*

- Gyroidite Scavenger Hunt #7
- New animals (Hans, Puck, and Skye) and their unlocks.
- Hamlet's Chilly Cookie
- New shirt from getting one of the 3 new villagers to Lv. 7.

There's still no information of the fishing tourney.


----------



## Snowesque

Since I was kinda busy when I changed this post, I forgot to comment on this update.

The upped Gyroidite spawns are nice, but I don't know, these items just aren't that exciting to me.
The Hamlet cookie suffers from the same problem as Gladys' cookie, but it's entirely winter items so it's alright for the most part.
Clothing items that are essentially the skins of other characters still kinda weird me out; the hat could of been so cute.


----------



## cornimer

I like the Hamlet 5 star item and the horse thing is cute.
Otherwise I don't like the snow on the items, and I agree the hats are a bit creepy!


----------



## Snowesque

The new villagers and Hamlet's cookie is out now!
The cookie runs until April 15th.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

The Hamlet cookie isn't really my thing, but I'm happy that they added Skye!


----------



## Snowesque

From now until January 21st, you're able to earn three fortune cookies by completing seashell goals.


----------



## Snowesque

A new preview image! It seems to be for the fishing tourney.

The tweet roughly translates to:

[A little peep]
that...? Mr. Gomez, at the campsite, the fishing...?? Wow, I envy you! I want to hang it well, apparently, the person who loves Sakana, seems to be preparing a wonderful item.


----------



## Snowesque

*New update, see main post for details.*

*Has Pictures:*

- Fishing Tourney 10 (Apparently starts tomorrow per this tweet.)

*Coming Soon:*

- Digby's Garden Event Re-issue

- - - Post Merge - - -

I like everything but the snow statue and the onesie; that thing's kinda evil.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

What in the world is that onesie ewwww


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Again I'm not interested in anything except the fish in the tanks. Oh well. I'll still go for a gold trophy like I did last time.


----------



## Snowesque

As tweeted, the fishing tourney has started today and will be happening til the 29th.


----------



## Snowesque

Digby's Garden Event items reissue runs until February 20th.
It was happening since the 21st, but I couldn't reach the forums till today.


----------



## Snowesque

The Snowfall Snowman is now available to craft for 350 tickets (yikes) until March 25th.


----------



## Laureline

I thought the snowfall snowman was awesome and then I saw the price


----------



## Snowesque

A teaser for the upcoming garden event!


----------



## Snowesque

*New update, see main post for details.*

Some new features and additions to the game in this one.
Here's a page briefly describing the features and changes.

*Out Now:*

- Poppy's Cocoa Cookie

*Has Pictures:*

- New villager clothing and their unlocks.
- Candy Cluster Muster (Monthly Goals)
- Pelly's Flight of Passion (Garden Event)
- Valentine's Jam Session (Gyroidite Hunt)
- Valentine's Collection (Clothing)
- My Sweetest Friend (Valentine Best Friend)
- Unknown Item (Likely a Pave NPC item)
- Northern Lights Sky (Terrain)

*Confirmed:*

- Unknown Fortune Cookie
- Fishing Tourney #11


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

MARSHAL

HOT CHOCOLATE

%YE^$WRHEHWJHRLHG<HF


----------



## Breath Mint

There are tons of people on my friends list selling grapes but I only saw one person selling lemons and they were gone before I could get one. I have lychee btw, if anyone needs any let me know. I have some in my market boxes right now for any friends who want to buy them but I'm not sure how long they'll last. I'm Mint for anyone who has me added

EDIT: NVM, someone already bought out all the lychees I had so I'll have to wait until later to get some more


----------



## LaFra

30k bells to a launch of the nut and for what??? 
10 leaf ticket!
U ARE MAD BRO?


----------



## Themadgamer

Finally, something to spend almost 10 million bells on!!


----------



## LaFra

I'm so poor! I have only 120k bells xD


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I got grapes which seems to be the most common rip


----------



## Mink777

Cool to see Tasha added.


----------



## Snowesque

The gardening event has started, part two starts February 4th and ends February 11th.
The monthly goals run until February 25th.


----------



## carackobama

I have lychees if anyone needs any! c:


----------



## LaFra

I have lemon


----------



## Nougat

I had so many bells I was happy to be able to earn those 20 leaf tickets in the leaf map.. I do hope they plan to give these out more often!


----------



## Greninja

Looking for players to share heartbeetles with!
09576041079 ign: Noah


----------



## Snowesque

The Valentine Collection is now available to craft for Leaf Tickets until March 15th!


----------



## MopyDream44

So, I ended up buying one of the v-day dresses with the matching hat because they switched the high prices from the more traditionally feminine outfits to the more traditionally masculine ones. I assume this was their way of saving face after the coats sparked a discussion over the pink tax. While I find this gesture to be a little shallow, I did appreciate the lower prices on the items I was more interested in; however, while the outfit is cute, I still wouldn't say it was worth the LT. I think I would have preferred to put the money into another coat I was looking at, but I have a feeling this will be a continual trend moving forward to entice people to spend more on the game. I do feel I will bow out once the balance is tipped in the direction of LT dependent content, and while we are not there yet, we are getting close.

That said, I appreciate the change in mechanics especially for garden events. The garden event feels so much more fluid, less time consuming, and thus less stressful, so well done to Nintendo on that. Pete is also an amazing change. I think it's safe to say that Pocket Camp doesn't have the same depth as any of the previous installments of the game, so interacting with villagers became a real chore that I pretty much stopped doing unless I had to for event items. Now, instead of feigning depth by forcing us to interact with villagers just to get craft materials, I can just pop on, and in less than a minute, complete a cycle. I feel this also makes me appreciate the interactions with the villagers at my camp more. So really, Nintendo did a fantastic job on updating the mechanics of the game, and perhaps it will keep me active on the game since it's not as stressful, but I am still not happy about feeling like my hand is forced to pay just to play. 

Fun fact, I actually spent much more on this game when I first started playing because I felt the balance was very fair, and I basically just purchased/used LT to help speed things up and get bonus items for the events. I'd very likely spend a bit each week if that balance returned, and I feel others would as well. In any case, I'm actually not dreading the upcoming events because of the new events. Thanks for the update Snow!


----------



## Snowesque

Just a small reminder that the gardening event's second part starts today.
It ends on February 11th!


----------



## Greninja

The spawn on capture rates for the raspberry heartbeetles are atrocious! Sorry to those who are donating to me I'm struggle to pay everyone back because of these horrible rates but I will do my best!
-Noah


----------



## Morinozuka

Spawn rates definitely are terrible, especially the purple beetles. I?m struggling to complete the hard tasks for them. >_>

- MorinoKirii


----------



## Snowesque

The next Gyroidite Hunt is starting February 8th per this preview image tweet!


----------



## Snowesque

You are now able to gift a best-friend confection to a villager!
In return, you will receive bell-jar bouquet with a color based on the villager's personality.

- Blue is received from from smug, jock, and cranky villagers.
- Red is received from snooty, normal, and peppy villagers.
- Yellow is received from uchi and lazy villagers.

You may collect the confection from now until February 15th, you have until February 28th to gift it.


----------



## Snowesque

The Gyroidite Hunt has started to today as anticipated. 

Everything besides the scarlet grand piano and the jazz singer dress is bells to craft.


----------



## Snowesque

The Aurora Sky terrain is now available for Leaf Tickets!


----------



## Snowesque

*New update, see main post for details.*

There's some listed dates with this one but they are unconfirmed.

*Has Pictures:*

- Apple's Glazier Cookie
- Wall & Floor Collection (Presumably missing some pictures.)
- Fishing Tourney #11
- Calico-Cat Cap

*Upcoming Goals*

- Flounder Goals (Features the Dab + Olive Flounder)
- Cabin Decoration Goals


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Ok, those fishing tourney items are so good ahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Stella-Io

I don't like that Nintendo is so lazy as to recolor items and give them to us in of all things, a Fishing Tourney. They are really pretty thou.

The calico cat cap is so cute, watch it be leaf tickets. And the basement wall. I want it, but not for leaf tickets (at this point I assume the worse in the game).


----------



## Nougat

I love the fishing tourney items! I'll definitely be doing my best for this event


----------



## Snowesque

*Stella-Io*

It has been speculated to also be a Gifts-for-All for Cat Day in Japan; I guess we will find out soon!


----------



## Stella-Io

Snowesque said:


> *Stella-Io*
> 
> It has been speculated to also be a Gifts-for-All for Cat Day in Japan; I guess we will find out soon!



Omg Cat Day that's so cute ;_;


----------



## Officer Berri

I am jealous of this holiday japan has. Every country needs Cat day. I DEMAND CAT DAY.

I just hope any leaf ticket items that will be coming out with these events aren't crazy expensive... starting only a couple days ago and seeing most items that cost tickets are like over 100 most of the time is a real moral killer. Boy howdy I'd have sure loved to make that piano too, but you know. I haven't been able to get enough tickets again after first starting (I shouldn't have assumed leaf tickets would accumulate as fast as they did in the beginning for me, that'd be silly ). They should have something were we can like have traded in these gyroidite collectibles or something for like a 15:1 for a ticket thing. Since y'know. I'm almost sitting on 600 now and can't do anything with them.

I played Fallout Shelter, another free to play game, and with that I didn't feel like I was missing out on any content because I could easily enough get the items required to get special characters, speed up activities to complete them faster, and stuff like that through hard work and fulfilling goals the game asked of me. But this? This is pretty crazy. The daily goals are pretty empty when I finish them all in like 10 minutes and then only got like 1000 bells, one kind of essence, and some of the least effecting generic treats.


----------



## Snowesque

From today until February 19th, you will be able to complete Flounder Goals!


----------



## Snowesque

As anticipated, Apple's Glazier Cookie is now available and will be till May 17th! 

One thing to also note; the snow in-game will melt towards the end of February.


----------



## Nougat

Yay for no more snow! For some reason my campground never had snow on it, only the foreground and background did.. 
It’ll luck much better all uniform again


----------



## Snowesque

*Nougat*

I know some special terrains negate the current weather, that might be what is happening if you have one on!


----------



## Snowesque

As anticipated, the Wall and Floor collection is now available and will be till April 17th! 

It includes the:

- basement wall
- basement floor
- backyard fence
- wildflower floor


----------



## Snowesque

As anticipated, the Fishing Tourney has now started and will be happening till February 25th! 
The trophy gifting period is February 25th to the 26th.

After you have earned the gold fish trophy, the pink crystal and gorgeous pink crystal will be available as special prizes.


----------



## Nougat

Already have the bronze fish trophy! The items are really pretty! Hope I’ll be able to obtain the two extra crystals


----------



## Paperboy012305

The fact that the tourney fish are OP, it almost seems unfair.


----------



## Dracule

Anyone else wondering why this tourney is so easy? I’m almost halfway done and I’ve only had one fishing session (plus just using my special nets). Not complaining though, it seemed like last tourney was a struggle for me, lol.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Yeah I'm kinda regretting buying the gold rod now because I've already gotten the silver trophy, but oh well.  Maybe I can get lots of crystals and make my campsite pretty.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Idk if this is the place to mention this, but is anyone else salty that a Coelacanth tank isn't available for this event? The more I think about it the angrier I get honestly, I don't even care about the other stuff but I really wanted to be able to put a Coelacanth in my cabin along with my salmon and lobster.

It seems that, this one time, they didn't release fish tanks???


----------



## Stella-Io

xSuperMario64x said:


> Idk if this is the place to mention this, but is anyone else salty that a Coelacanth tank isn't available for this event? The more I think about it the angrier I get honestly, I don't even care about the other stuff but I really wanted to be able to put a Coelacanth in my cabin along with my salmon and lobster.
> 
> It seems that, this one time, they didn't release fish tanks???



I share your salt about the coelwnqenfweng2rg not having a tank, I think it would have been cool even thou I don't like the tanks, but what I'm REAL salty about is the fact that this entire Fishing Tourney is CHEEEEEEAP. Nearly everythin is a re issue recolour, the goals are ridiculously high, and the one cool item we get that isn't a re colour re issue, the floating crystal, we get ONE of. We get like 5 or 6 hairpins, which is annoying cause most animals can't properly pull off the hairpins, and the end end goals is just a bunch of crystals. Repeat crystals.


----------



## Snowesque

As anticipated, the Calico-Cat Cap has been released as a Gifts for All and will be available till March 21st!

There was also an unanticipated fortune cookie reissue of the Sunflower Patch items which will be also available till March 21st!


----------



## Nougat

Love the cat hat! I immediately put it on. It doesn’t suit my outfit, but it’s so cute


----------



## Snowesque

Pave's Dance Stage is now available to craft for 350 Leaf Tickets until April 23rd!


----------



## Nougat

Snowesque said:


> Pave's Dance Stage is now available to craft for 350 Leaf Tickets until April 23rd!



I still think these are way too expensive  I only bought Leif, and I don't think I'll get any others soon..


----------



## Snowesque

From now until March 1st, you are able to complete Cabin Decoration Goals! 
Clear them by crafting furniture, taking photos of your cabin, and more to get Leaf Tickets and sparkle stones.


----------



## Snowesque

A new garden event teaser! It is said to start February 28th (Japan time). 

The tweet roughly translates to:

[A little peep ] in the garden event from the Hi-2/28 (Thu) at a dash of spring at a stretch of many flowers in bloom, such as the campers are dancing cheerfully, it seems to be able to make the item which feels spring.


----------



## Snowesque

*New update, see main post for details.*

Some game changes and a feature added in this one.

*Out Now:*

- Happy Homeroom Goals
- Fairy Forest Terrain
- Spring into Style Collection

*Has Pictures:*

- Shamrock Shimmy (Monthly Goals) - Feb 28
- Viva Festivale with Pave (Gardening Event) - Feb 28 (Part One) Mar 4 (Part Two)
- Diana's Fay Cookie - Mar 1
- Super Mario Wall & Floor Collection - Mar 10

*Confirmed:*

- Fishing Tourney #12 (Cheep Cheep)
- Gyroid Scavenger Hunt #9 
- Unknown Fortune Cookie

*Date estimations are unconfirmed.


----------



## Laureline

I’m loving the terrain! I have all the parts, but they should add a background for it.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I hope the garden event has the rainbow feather to get. Because it’s pretty much associated with the Festivale.

I’m excited for Diana to get her own fortune cookie, because the other white fortune cookie looked a lot like Diana’s, but it wasn’t.

And this fishing tournament is Mario themed? I wanna see a Blooper and some other aquatic Mario enemy be caught as well.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Me, upon seeing all the new stuff coming out:


----------



## Stella-Io

Another Mario event? I don't even really play nor like Mario games, why do we need ANOTHER Mario event? When can we have a BotW themed event? I don't play that game but I think that would be cooler then Mario.

If we are going to have another event, give me Peach's dress from Smash or her crown atleast. I want to be a pretty pretty princess.


----------



## Dracule

Stella-Io said:


> Another Mario event? I don't even really play nor like Mario games, why do we need ANOTHER Mario event? When can we have a BotW themed event? I don't play that game but I think that would be cooler then Mario.
> 
> If we are going to have another event, give me Peach's dress from Smash or her crown atleast. I want to be a pretty pretty princess.



Agreed. They should’ve done some type of a Legend of Zelda event. It would’ve gone with the whole fairy forest theme and it fits spring as well. :T


----------



## Nougat

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Me, upon seeing all the new stuff coming out:



Haha, totally me! I bought the Fairy Forest terrain, now saving up to be able to buy the rest.


----------



## PaperCat

i like the new terrain but idk if i will buy it cause its expensive.


----------



## Snowesque

The gardening event has started! Part two begins on March 4th, then ends on March 11th.
This seasons collecting event starts with it as well, and it ends March 29th; the spotlight item is the tulip arrangement!

One other reminder; if Pocket Camps' tweets about their top 20 updates across their various Twitters reaches a collective 50k retweets, you will be receiving a Apple and Poppy fortune cookie.
The results will be announced March 4th!


----------



## Stella-Io

*ugly sobs* I rreaaaaly want that Fay cookie, and I reeeally want that terrian, but I have like 941 leaf tickets rn, that's the most for me ever WITHOUT using a play card. I know I'm gonna end up buying bundles of the Fay cookie, but wofqskg I have so many leaf tickets rn ;_; Maybe I'll wait till I hit 1,000 and see from there.


----------



## Dracule

Stella-Io said:


> *ugly sobs* I rreaaaaly want that Fay cookie, and I reeeally want that terrian, but I have like 941 leaf tickets rn, that's the most for me ever WITHOUT using a play card. I know I'm gonna end up buying bundles of the Fay cookie, but wofqskg I have so many leaf tickets rn ;_; Maybe I'll wait till I hit 1,000 and see from there.



I want the Fay cookie too, omg ;-;. I already spent some on Apple’s glazier cookie, so I’m trying to save my LTs for a Fay cookie package. I’ll just have to miss out on the terrain even though I love it. :T


----------



## Stella-Io

Actually, I just realized terrians stay forever, so I can spend a bunch of leaf tickets on the cookie cause I WILL get those wings if it kills me, then save up for the terrain later. It would look cooler if I had the terrian with the cookie stuff at the same time, but I think I can do like a meadow thing with my summer birch backround I have now.

But I was also planning on buying the creepy terrian. Hm.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I haven't bought leaf tickets in forever and even I'm buying $10's worth for a pack of Diana's cookie.  Nintendo knows what we want, that's for sure.


----------



## Snowesque

Diana's Fay Cookie is out now and will be available till May 30th!


----------



## carackobama

Okay, this is definitely my favourite update in a while - I love all the new additions and I agree with everyone, I NEED all the Diana cookie items <3


----------



## Dracule

Glad a lot of others are as obsessed as me, haha.

On a slightly irritated note: does anyone think it’s annoying how you cannot place multiple flower patches inside your RV? I’ve just tried to do it and it won’t let me. It only allows me to put one down, and completely gets rid of my carpet as well. However, the flower patches are under the “plant” furniture section (not the carpet section). Seriously, I wanted to convert my upstairs camper into a little private flower dwelling once I got all the other flower patches, but now I can’t do that.


----------



## Snowesque

Pocket Camps' Twitters have reached the retweet goal, so now the new one is 100K!
If this goal is met, you get double the cookies and even a Fay cookie! 

Reminder; the event ends April 3rd.


----------



## Stella-Io

MorinoKirii said:


> Glad a lot of others are as obsessed as me, haha.
> 
> On a slightly irritated note: does anyone think it’s annoying how you cannot place multiple flower patches inside your RV? I’ve just tried to do it and it won’t let me. It only allows me to put one down, and completely gets rid of my carpet as well. However, the flower patches are under the “plant” furniture section (not the carpet section). Seriously, I wanted to convert my upstairs camper into a little private flower dwelling once I got all the other flower patches, but now I can’t do that.



Huh, weird. It probably counts as a rug thing, similar to Leif's stepping stones, but I guess in the camper you can only put down one 'rug'.


----------



## Dracule

Stella-Io said:


> Huh, weird. It probably counts as a rug thing, similar to Leif's stepping stones, but I guess in the camper you can only put down one 'rug'.



Yeah, there are a few weird ones. Makes me kinda sad though since the Camellia Stepping Stones can be laid in multiples overtop of carpets and what not. I kind of wish the flower patches would act like those. :u


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

MorinoKirii said:


> Glad a lot of others are as obsessed as me, haha.
> 
> On a slightly irritated note: does anyone think it’s annoying how you cannot place multiple flower patches inside your RV? I’ve just tried to do it and it won’t let me. It only allows me to put one down, and completely gets rid of my carpet as well. However, the flower patches are under the “plant” furniture section (not the carpet section). Seriously, I wanted to convert my upstairs camper into a little private flower dwelling once I got all the other flower patches, but now I can’t do that.



For some reason the flower patches are really weird.  I can put mine literally anywhere in my campsite including on top of other pieces of furniture, so it seems like they're being treated like rugs.


----------



## Stella-Io

I thought they looked funny on top of the rivers from Leif event but that's just plain weird.


----------



## Nougat

Snowesque said:


> Pocket Camps' Twitters have reached the retweet goal, so now the new one is 100K!
> If this goal is met, you get double the cookies and even a Fae cookie!
> 
> Reminder; the event ends April 3rd.



Oh cool, I completely missed this! I hope they reach it!


----------



## Stella-Io

Is anyone else getting burned by Diana's cookie? I bough 2 bundles and one single, and out of all 11 items, I ONLY got bronze items, so now not only do I have all bronze items, I have dupes of them as well. I just really want the wings Nintendo why?

Actually no I got 12, I got a Fay cookie for bells yesterday. Still a bronze item.


----------



## Dracule

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> For some reason the flower patches are really weird.  I can put mine literally anywhere in my campsite including on top of other pieces of furniture, so it seems like they're being treated like rugs.



Actually, I’ve tested the flower patches out in every area where you can put furniture. The campsite area lets you have both rugs and the flower patches out; you can put them in multiples anywhere, except on top of the rugs. This is true for the cabin as well; you can have flower patches and rugs simultaneously (even in multiples). However, the RV camper works differently; you cannot have flower patches and rugs out at the same time, and you cannot put more than one flower patch down.

This makes absolutely no sense to me, ugh. I’m hoping this is a mistake that Nintendo didn’t realize? I sent a feedback message explaining this problem, so who knows if it’ll get fixed/adjusted. :u


----------



## Nougat

Yay! So they made more than 101,000 retweets. Just got the notification that we'll be getting the 5 free cookies  Not in my inbox yet though!


----------



## Snowesque

A Mario event has begun in celebration of March 10th, Mario day! 

You are now able to craft the wall and floor collection for mostly Leaf tickets until April 9th.
Mario's hat is now available as a gift for all, you will be able to collect it till April 10th.

A Mario outfit will also be available as a gift for all on March 14th, and can be collected till April 14th.
The fishing tourney starts on March 14th as well, which features the Cheep Cheep and Blooper!


----------



## Snowesque

From today until March 15, you are able to complete Fave Photo Goals and earn Leaf Tickets plus fortune cookies!

The goals pertain to:

- Taking an in-game photo of your cabin.
- Registering a photo as your fave photo.
- Befriending 10 other players.
- Giving kudos.
- Reaching level 13 and change your campsite's terrain.
- And more!


----------



## Snowesque

A preview image for the fishing tourney has been released!

The tweet roughly translates to:

[A little peep] Mr. Manager, I was ready to put a splendid beard in the hi! Those who are like squid have seen it somewhere... from March 14 (Thu), "12th Tsuritsuri-Super Mario ~" Starts!


----------



## Snowesque

*New update, see main post for details.

Out Now:*

- Broccolo's Band Cookie - Mar 13 - Jun 11

*Has Pictures:*

- Fishing Tourney #12 (Super Mario) - Mar 14
- New Villagers
- Gyroidite Scavenger Hunt #9 (Party Balloons) - Mar 22
- Katie's Sakura Swing - Mar 25

* Date estimations are unconfirmed.


----------



## Nougat

OMG, I love Katie's Sakura Swing! Not sure I'll be able to get together the 350TBT before the end of the crafting period though


----------



## Mink777

Still NO dogs.


----------



## Snowesque

The Fishing Tourney has now started and will be happening till March 22nd! 
The trophy gifting period is March 21st to March 22nd.

After you have earned the gold fish trophy, the 8-bit Goal Pole, ? Block, Block, and floating Block will be available as special prizes.

The Yoshi Egg is a fishing tourney prize, so I have removed the blurb about it being a Gift for All for now.
It could potentially still be a Gift for All down the line, however.

Since the Mario Outfit released today as well, here is a reminder that it is available till April 14th!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

This is the first fishing tourney I've participated in on Pocket Camp that I've decided to buy the golden rod in! I love the prizes, especially since I missed out on the Super Mario crossover event a while back since I wasn't as active back then. Also fishing up cheeps n bloops is so great


----------



## Nougat

xSuperMario64x said:


> This is the first fishing tourney I've participated in on Pocket Camp that I've decided to buy the golden rod in! I love the prizes, especially since I missed out on the Super Mario crossover event a while back since I wasn't as active back then. Also fishing up cheeps n bloops is so great



If they ever allow trading in the future (tough luck probably), I can get you a few of my duplicates from the previous Mario event


----------



## mogyay

if they bring out a spring blossom cookie/terrain, i will seriously contemplate removing the app. i honestly think the developers have been tailoring the items lately to my personal taste, i already spent about 1000 on diana, i do not need this in my life............. although on that note yes of course i'm getting the katie item sigh


----------



## cornimer

mogyay said:


> if they bring out a spring blossom cookie/terrain, i will seriously contemplate removing the app. i honestly think the developers have been tailoring the items lately to my personal taste, i already spent about 1000 on diana, i do not need this in my life............. although on that note yes of course i'm getting the katie item sigh



The next few cookie releases better be ugly. After apple, diana and broccolo all in a row I have exactly 10 leaf tickets left.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I'm gonna try to save for Katie's sakura swing because I have a mighty need.


----------



## Stella-Io

*groans* another Mario event. I don't even like Mario games. I still liked my idea for a Bowser Bodysuit, complete with a Bowser head hood piece, but it's just lame repeat stuff. Yes not ALL of it is repeat, but still a dry event.


----------



## Snowesque

The new villager wave is out now! It fortunately is not from Gulliver.


----------



## Snowesque

The Gyroidite Scavenger Hunt: Party Balloons has started! You will be able to participate till March 29th!


----------



## slatka

The items for this Gyrodite Scavenger Hunt are soooo adorable, I'm excited to get all of the items


----------



## Nougat

Yayyy! I haven’t even put much effort into the fishing event this time, the items didn’t interest me too much after I obtained the first batch of them.. these new balloon items are so cute though!!


----------



## slatka

Vampnessa said:


> The next few cookie releases better be ugly. After apple, diana and broccolo all in a row I have exactly 10 leaf tickets left.



Omg yes! i've spent so much on the recent cookies that have been released.. i really hope the next ones don't interest me.. so i don't have to sacrifice a limb for the items


----------



## Snowesque

Katie's sakura swing is now available for 350 Leaf Tickets until May 24th!


----------



## drowningfairies

Katie's outfit is so cute! I will have to get ahold of the swing. 
I haven't gotten any of the snpc items, but I for sure want this one!


----------



## Dracule

drowningfairies said:


> Katie's outfit is so cute! I will have to get ahold of the swing.
> I haven't gotten any of the snpc items, but I for sure want this one!



Same. I LOVE this npc item; Katie is freaking adorable. Ahhhhdnswkwpfmfal. ;-;


----------



## seliph

if the katie swing was just a regular item i'd be tempted but the thing that puts me off of npc items is how regular villagers don't use them at all


----------



## Dracule

gyro said:


> if the katie swing was just a regular item i'd be tempted but the thing that puts me off of npc items is how regular villagers don't use them at all



That’s actually what I like about the NPC items. Sometimes I really don’t care for my villagers interacting with “fancier” objects. I just want it to sit pretty with them around, haha. Although, I get what you’re saying; it almost feels useless if interaction is minimized to that extent. 

This NPC item is honestly the first one I’ve really wanted (350 LTs is pretty steep for one item for myself). I did like Leif’s though—kinda wish I’d gotten that one too. :l


----------



## Snowesque

Sorry this is a bit late; but from today until March 30th, you are able to complete Fresh Fruit Goals. 
Clear goals for in-game rewards by collecting fruit! Pick fruit at Breezy Hollow, buy fruit from market boxes, and more!


----------



## Snowesque

*New update, see main post for details.*

*Has Pictures:*

- Lobo's Solo Table Cookie - Mar 28
- Blooming Seasonal Events - Mar 29
- Katie's Time Out (Gardening Event) - Mar 29 (Part One) Apr 2 (Part Two)
- New Back Accessory
- Wallpaper
- Tanuki Statue/Doll?

*Confirmed:*

- Terrain (Cherry Blossom) - Mar 28
- Event Classes
- Chrissy's Royal Cookie
- Gyroidite Scavenger Hunt #11
- Fishing Tourney #13

*Upcoming Goals:*

- Butterfly Goals (Featuring a new butterfly!)

Upcoming event dates are speculatory.


----------



## Stella-Io

Okay, the backpack? Idc how I have to get it, I HAVE TO GET IT.

I'm still mad about not getting anythin but bronze items from Diana's cookie, since I really wanted the wings, but I think a backpack will soften the bitterness. I just hope it isn't a ridiculous amount of Leaf Tickets...


----------



## Snowesque

As mentioned before the new Sakura terrain and Lobo's cookie are out now! 
The cookie is available till June 26th. The 5-star item is the retro-caf? special seat; the memory features Lobo and Mitzi. There is also a new class for the HHA added featuring the cookie's items.


----------



## Snowesque

The gardening event has started and with it the seaonal event! 
The gardening event ends on April 9th, while the seasonal event lasts until April 29th.
The second part of the gardening event starts on April 2nd.
There also is a HHA class for the gardening event's items.

One thing to add is that the fishing tourney will be school themed.


----------



## Nougat

Eek I have been so bad at logging into Pocket Camp the past week.. I hope I can put in an effort for this event!


----------



## Chouchou

I love all the new blossom items omg.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

These are hands down the best items they've come out with ever.  I must get them all or I'll die. :,)


----------



## Paperboy012305

I know im the odd one out, but I’m not really into this event, mostly because it’s nothing but a Sakura picnic as opposed to the items it shows. Oh well, maybe the egg hunt might be better.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'm really liking all these flowery items in the game! Makes me think they need to expand the campground area so we have more room to place stuff!


----------



## Dracule

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> These are hands down the best items they've come out with ever.  I must get them all or I'll die. :,)



Agreed! I love EVERY item, which is extremely rare for me, lol. I’m planning to collect everything asap.

On another note, I’m finding the catch rate to be almost impossible for the honey sakuraflies. It’s so frustrating. ;-;


----------



## Snowesque

The Tanuki Statue is now available till May 1st as April Fools' day gift for all!


----------



## Snowesque

Just a small reminder that the second half of Katie's garden event starts today! 
You have till the ninth to complete all the tasks.


----------



## MopyDream44

Gentle and friendly reminder to my friends, if I've given you critters I don't need, I do not expect them to be bounced back. Please, if you see that I don't need a specific critter, don't return it especially during the beginning of round two, as it takes up space for friends who would like to share round two bugs. 

If you don't know how to check what people need, you can click on your friend details. The bugs your friends need are highlighted, while the ones they don't need are faded. You can also share right from there, but keep in mind some friends may prefer the old system of matching the critters to the right flower. I don't particularly mind if the critter matches the flower, as long as I actually need the critter that is being given. 

Also, as far as I know, you do not get round two seeds from sharing round one bugs. The best way to get those round two seeds is to share round two critters (which I would recommend doing anyhoo to help your friends) and fulfill villager requests. Pete makes it much easier to get those requests finished in a speedy way too! 

TLDR: With the new game mechanics in play (seeing friends' critter needs and Pete for speedy delivery) please consider not taking up space in your friends' gardens with critters they don't need.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I'm so happy you can get a sakura blossom to wear in your hair.  I'm in heaven with these items. <3


----------



## Luna Moonbug

this is great thread...thank you for the updates.


----------



## Snowesque

*New update, see main post for details.*

The main post also lists more feature changes.

*Happening Now:*

- Butterfly Goals - Apr 9 - Apr 12

*Has Pictures:*

- New villagers and their unlocks. (Pinky, Gayle, Nana, Marina, and Truffles)
- Wall & Floor Collection - Apr 10
- Backpack Collection - Apr 11
- Chrissy's Royal Cookie - Apr 11
- Bunny Day Egg Hunt - Apr 12
- Fishing Tourney Schoolroom - Apr 24
- Nintendo Labo Items

*Confirmed:*

- Reissue Crafting
- 16 more normal HH classes and 9 more event HH classes.

*Upcoming Goals:*

- Reissue Goals - Apr 10
- Bring on the Bells Goals - Apr 21

Upcoming event dates are speculatory.


----------



## slatka

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> These are hands down the best items they've come out with ever.  I must get them all or I'll die. :,)



i so agree with this best items so far, i was so sad when i thought i wouldn't get all the items but then i realised i had another day.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Snowesque said:


> *Confirmed:*
> - Reissue Crafting
> - 16 more normal HH classes and 9 more event HH classes.



yay i've been waiting for this


----------



## cornimer

I'm glad Pinky, Marina and Nana are being added. Chrissy's cookie is a pass for me though I don't mind the clothes. Easter items are kinda boring. Backpacks are cute, I hope at least one isn't LT
Thanks for the update as always!!


----------



## Snowesque

*Vampnessa* 

It's all thanks to Redditor SenorDeeebs and their datamining group! 

I do really agree about egg hunt items though. In the event class it shows some egg balloons possibly being missed in the datamine, but even then the assets just seem underwhelming. I was really hoping the cookie items were small/clutter items, but the bigger items do fit more for outside I suppose. ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I'm getting myself that white backpack no matter what.  Shame that the egg scavenger hunt items are so unappealing. Also yay new classes!


----------



## AccfSally

The Easter Egg stuff is so disappointing, But I might end up doing it for the Leaf tickets. 

I love the backpacks! can't wait to get my hands on one.


----------



## Snowesque

A few things have started happening today! 

- Wall & Floor Collection is available till June 9th, all require Leaf Tickets except the schoolroom wall.

- You may now Reissue Craft - part one includes Garden Event: Rover's Garden Safari, Garden Event: Leif's Spring Flowers, and Gyroidite Scavenger Hunt: Look-Alike. They are available till May 10th.

- Reissue Crafting Goals are around till May 10th as well.

- The new HH normal classes are now added.


----------



## LaFra

How im suppused to complete the new revival challenge if I've already done all the basic adc test?

nvm solved


----------



## Snowesque

Chrissy's Royal Cookie and the Nintendo Labo Items (Gifts for All) are available today! 

The Labo items are available to May 11th, while the cookie is available till Jul 10th.


----------



## slatka

chrissy's royal cookie is the cutest thing ever i feel like i'm going to spend so much money trying to get every item.


----------



## Dracule

My favorite items are definitely the Royal Rabbit Teacup and Royal Rabbit Spoon, but i don?t really care for the rest. I kind of wish the eggs were smaller in size. :u


----------



## Snowesque

The Bunny Day Egg Hunt Scavenger Hunt is happening now an will be till the 22nd! 
Only the the Zipper mask and costume are Leaf Ticket items.
There has also been some event classes added as well.


----------



## AccfSally

Finally, something that cost Leaf Tickets that I don't care for.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

They think I'm gonna pay 210 leaf tickets for a nightmare-inducing zipper costume?  Over my dead body.


----------



## Chouchou

The 600 eggs for the zipper plush are insane tho.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Those eggs you find on the ground and top trees look like those tiny chocolate white candy eggs, and every time I see them I really want some.


----------



## LunarMako

Glad to see I am not the only one who things the bunny event is very odd. Hardly an items to get and most of them I don't even care about. Snooze fest.


----------



## Snowesque

The Garden Event: Zipper's Wonderland set is now available through reissue crafting until May 10th!


----------



## mogyay

hope the new campers are coming out soon, i have a lot of people in my camp currently about to hit max and i wanna replace them w some cute pink villagers like marina and nana


----------



## kemdi

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> They think I'm gonna pay 210 leaf tickets for a nightmare-inducing zipper costume?  Over my dead body.



As creepy as that thing looks, you might really end up finding a dead body.


----------



## Snowesque

The five new villagers; Pinky, Gayle, Nana, Marina, and Truffles are out now!
Just a reminder; they are Map animals. They must be obtained through Gulliver first!

The new items associated with them is listed in the main post.


----------



## Laureline

How do you even get villager maps?


----------



## Ossiran

Laureline said:


> How do you even get villager maps?



You get them randomly from Gulliver when you send him out. The latter maps can take a long, long time to get. He still haven't given me Cheddar or Chief.


----------



## Snowesque

Two new things today! 

The Backpack Collection has been released and will be available till May 21th, they are crafted with Leaf Tickets. Within the announcement, they confirm the fishing tourney will be on April 24th to April 29th.

Bring on the Bells Goals are also happening and will be till April 24th.
You fulfill them by doing animals' requests, clearing the Bells map at Blathers's Treasure Trek, etc.


----------



## slatka

the backpack collection is so adorable i feel like i'll be buying most of them.


----------



## Snowesque

The Schoolroom themed fishing tourney is happening now till April 29th!
Do not forget to pick up your trophy between April 29th and 30th. It is taking place at Lost Lure Creek.
The special prize is the schoolroom podium for gold and beyond.


----------



## Snowfell

How many villagers are available through maps now? I'm never sure if I've got them all.


----------



## Snowesque

*Snowfell *

15! Here is a list of them all.


----------



## Snowfell

Snowesque said:


> *Snowfell *
> 
> 15! Here is a list of them all.



Thank you! According to that I'm only missing Marina and Chief.


----------



## slatka

they just keep coming out with really good events there's only been one or two that i've disliked.


----------



## Stella-Io

Was there a datamine? People on twitter say they like the Cherry cookie like they've seen it but I've seen nothin there or tumblr.


----------



## Snowesque

*Stella-Io*

I am not sure to be honest. On the Reddit it says there was a preparation update for future events, but there does not seem to be any view-able content?


----------



## Snowesque

*Stella-Io*

I checked on the official Twitter and this video is what they are talking about.
There has not been any assets technically found yet, just a preview.


----------



## Stella-Io

Ooh okay, guess I gotta watch it now, I skipped over it earlier. Thanks for looking into it!


----------



## Snowesque

*Stella-Io*

No problem!
Sorry to not check it sooner to answer, I have not had time to check it until I got home just now.


----------



## Snowesque

*New update; please see main post for details.* 

*Has Pictures:*

- Spring-Break Week - Apr 26
- Cherry's Rockin' Cookie - Apr 26 - Jul 25
- Fortune Cookie Restock - (Part 1) Apr 26 (Part 2) Apr 30 (Part 3) May 04
- DJ KK's Beat Booth - Apr 27
- Special Furniture Returns - Apr 28 
- Feather Fury - Apr 30
- Idle Beats with DJ KK - (Part One) Apr 30 (Part 2) May 4
- Rock-Star Collection - Apr 30
- Terrain - May 4
- Grim Rosewater Cookie - May 10
- Wall & Floor Collection - May 10
- Fave Photo Goals - May 11
- Gyroidite Collection - May 13

*Confirmed:*

- Apollo's Cinema Cookie
- Fishing Tourney #14
- Guitar Case Collection


----------



## Dracule

Am I the only one not into ANY of these events? :0

I can’t say for certain how I feel about the Fishing Tourney #14 or Apollo’s Cinema Cookie since I don’t know what the items will be, and I kindddd of like the Guitar Case Collection. But, that’s literally it. I’m hoping for some really fun summer event items though, so here’s hoping. XD

(At least I won’t be tempted to buy LTs or participate heavily in the events, lol.)


----------



## Gir

Oh god the bat wings!! Just when I was content with the fairy wings. Damn you Nintendo...


----------



## Paperboy012305

This is the most random Seasonal Event I’ve seen so far. In fact it’s the first random one I’ve seen so far.

Also, a new fish never before seen in Animal Crossing. And this time, it’s a legitimate real life fish this time. We’ll be sure to see it in AC Switch.


----------



## Snowesque

A few things have started today! 

- Special Log-in bonuses! - Ends May 9th
Over the course of 11 days, you will be recieving these cookies:
Marshal's pastry, Bunnie's li'l red, Tia's rosewater, Cherry's rockin' 2x, Hopkins's game, Muffy's creepy, Rosie's pop-star, Julian's stardust, Stitches's patch, and Filbert's rocket cookies. Two extra days after the cookies are Leaf Ticket gifts.

- Fortune Cookies back in stock! (Part One) - Ends April 30th
This includes Marshal's pastry. Bunnie's li'l red, and Tia's rosewater cookies.

- Cherry's rockin' cookie! - Ends June 25th
The five star item is the li'l-devil drum stage; it has a memory featuring Cherry, Fuchsia, Bree, and Alice.

- Spring-Break Packs! - Ends May 7th
Spring-Break Pack Regular - Leaf Ticket ? 300, includes a Golden HH Voucher. (May be bought once.)

Spring-Break Pack Deluxe - Leaf Ticket ? 1500, includes three Golden HH Vouchers. (May be bought three times.)


----------



## slatka

Snowesque said:


> - Special Log-in bonuses! - Ends May 9th
> Over the course of 11 days, you will be recieving these cookies:
> Marshal's pastry, Bunnie's li'l red, Tia's rosewater, Cherry's rockin' 2x, Hopkins's game, Muffy's creepy, Rosie's pop-star, Julian's stardust, Stitches's patch, and Filbert's rocket cookies. Two extra days after the cookies are Leaf Ticket gifts.



this is what i'm excited for!!


----------



## Snowesque

DJ KK's beat booth is out now and is available till July 26th!


----------



## Dracule

slatka said:


> this is what i'm excited for!!



Same here! I love that they?re giving out past cookies. <3


----------



## Snowesque

Brewster, Celeste, and Leif are available once again till May 13th!


----------



## Snowesque

A few things have started today! 

*Feather Fury!* (Seasonal Event) - Ends May 29th
The spotlight item is the wicked throne.
Seasonal packs are available.

*Idle Beats with DJ KK!* (Gardening Event) - Ends May 11th
Part two begins on May 4th.
Garden growth parks are available.

*Rock-Star Collection!* - Ends May 30th
All items are bought with Leaf Tickets.

*Fortune cookies back in stock!* (Part Two) - Ends May 4th
Includes Muffy's creepy, Rosie's pop-star, and Hopkins' game cookies.

It is also revealed that the fishing tourney is under the name "*Monochromatic Cat*"!


----------



## Snowesque

A few things have started today! 

*Terrian Added!* (Feather-Weather Sky)
Requires Leaf Tickets to purchase.

*Idle Beats with DJ KK!* (Gardening Event Part Two) - Ends May 11th
There is now Happy Homeroom event classes for this event.
Garden Growth Packs are still available.

*Fortune cookies back in stock!* (Part Three) - Ends May 8th
Includes Julian's stardust, Stitches' patch, and Filbert's rocket cookies.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one announcement for today! 

*New event items available for reissue crafting!* - Ends May 27th
Includes the Lottie's Gothic Rose Festival set.
Goals where you can get reissue material are available until May 10th.
Reissue Starter Packs, which includes items you can use for Reissue Crafting, is available until May 10th.


----------



## Phawnix

They finally brought Gothic Rose items back


----------



## Snowesque

There are two new announcements for today! 

*New Wall & Floor Collection!* - Ends June 10th
They go well with the Gothic Rose series and Idle Beats with DJ KK items!
All items are purchased with Leaf Tickets.

*New Cookie Available!* (Grim Rosewater Cookie) - Ends August 8th
The featured items is the grandiose bath, but it does not unlock a memory.
There are Happy Homeroom event classes for this cookie.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one announcement for today! 

*Fave Photo Goals!* - May 14th
The goals pertain to taking in-game photos of your cabin, registering a favorite photo, befriending 10 other players, giving kudos, changing your campsite, etc.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcment for today! 

*Gyroidite Scavenger Hunt On Now!* (Gyroidite Collection) - Ends May 22nd
You will be finding kingly gyroidite; you can use them to craft furniture based on gyroidite from past scavenger hunts! The gyroidite statue and the kingly-gyroidite statue do a jig, and your animal friends will dance beside them. Gyroidite-Jammed Packs are available for purchase; you may buy them five times.


----------



## Snowesque

Here is a video preview of Apollo's Cinema Cookie! It will be available May 16th to August 14th!


----------



## Snowesque

New datamine found; please see main post for details. 

*Out now:*

*Apollo's Cinema Cookie!* - Ends August 14th 
The featured furniture item is the classic cinema screen; it does not unlock a memory.

*Has Pictures:*

- Monochromatic Cat (Fishing Tourney) - May 24
- Guitar Case Collection - May 24
- Timmy's & Tommy's Golden Harp - May 27
- New villagers, their special request items, and clothing. (Astrid, Grouncho, Jacques, Bruce, and Spike)
- Two new event classes. (Apollo's Cinema Cookie and Fishing Tourney Monochromatic Cat)

*Confirmed:*

- Ocean Sunfish Goals - May 21
- Special Furniture Return (Digby's Hammock) - May 22
- Furniture Set Reissues (Modern Garden and Denim)

Dates provided are speculatory.


----------



## cornimer

Hhh I kind of like the golden harps but do I want to waste the leaf tickets


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I didn't expect to like the fishing tourney items this much.  I might end up buying the gold rod this time around.


----------



## cornimer

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I didn't expect to like the fishing tourney items this much.  I might end up buying the gold rod this time around.



Yeah this is the first time in awhile I haven't disliked the tourney items. Ugh now I have to participate


----------



## Ossiran

The new villagers will be Gulliver map animals.


----------



## Grand Concubunny

I am pretty happy that cat stuff isn't locked behind leaf tickets. That costume is adorable, like, I wasn't expecting to like this event but here I am


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*New Maps Available!* (Five new villagers!)
Astrid unlocks the double-neck guitar.
Bruce unlocks the mahjong table.
Jacques unlocks the DJ's turntable.
Groucho unlocks the sound mixer.
Spike unlocks the radical skateboard rack.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*New event items available for reissue crafting!* - June 10th
Includes Digby's Artful Retreat (Garden Event) and Denim (Scavenger Hunt).


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*New Ocean Sunfish Goals!* - Ends May 24th
It takes place at Saltwater Shores.
The ocean sunfish can only be caught during the event.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Digby is back!* - Ends June 12th.
Digby's hammock special furniture item is back for a limited time!

My regards to everyone playing in Belgium... Hopefully they will figure out a compromise eventually.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcment today! 

*Fishing Tourney On Now!* - Ends May 29th
It takes place at Saltwater Shores.
You are able to collect the trophy on the 29th to the 30th.
The special prizes are the black-cat costume, reissue material, and reissue material map.
Fishing Tourney Support Packs are available, you may purchase it once.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcment for today! 

*Cool Guitar Cases Are Here!* - Ends June 24th
All items are Leaf Tickets.


----------



## Breath Mint

I am slacking so badly on the fishing tourney. I've basically skipped an entire day lol


----------



## Carole

Breath Mint said:


> I am slacking so badly on the fishing tourney. I've basically skipped an entire day lol



Me too. I really don't like the black cat series of rewards in this fishing tourney.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Scheduled maintenance for the next update!* - Starts June 26th to June 29th
The times listed are approximate.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Timmy and Tommy come to visit!* - Ends July 26th
Place Timmy's golden harp at your campsite or cabin, and Timmy will sometimes fly in to chat.
You can also place Tommy's golden harp at your campsite or cabin, and Tommy will too!
Each cost 250 Leaf Tickets.


----------



## Snowesque

New datamine found; please see main post for details. 

There are various feature changes as well as:

*Has Pictures*:

- Terrians - May 30
- Feather Fantasia (June Seasonal Event) - May 31
- Gracie's Haute Hello (Garden Event) - (Part 1) May 31 (Part 2) Jun 4
- Wedding Collection - Jun 1
- Colton's Gilded Cookie - Jun 1

*Confirmed*:

- Stella's Sleepy Cookie
- Bubble Bonanza (Gyroid Hunt)
- Fishing Tourney (Aquarium)
- Wallpaper
- Event Items Reissued - Jun 6
- Whitney's Rose Cookie Reissue - Jun 6
- New HH Normal Classes
- New HH Event Classes

Dates provided are speculatory.


----------



## Breath Mint

So wait, if I've got this straight, there's only two possible quarry rewards per day now since it only changes every 12 hours? If so that's dumb. Now there's almost no chance of getting the one specific essence you're looking for now.


----------



## cornimer

The quarry change is stupid but yikes they are personally going after me with that lunar rainbow sky.

Also....Whitney cookie reissue but where is Lily?? Lily cookie came out before the Whitney cookie


----------



## AccfSally

Breath Mint said:


> So wait, if I've got this straight, there's only two possible quarry rewards per day now since it only changes every 12 hours? If so that's dumb. Now there's almost no chance of getting the one specific essence you're looking for now.



Wait, really?!..
That stinks, I wonder why they changed it.


----------



## Alienfish

AccfSally said:


> Wait, really?!..
> That stinks, I wonder why they changed it.



Cause they don't want us on it and wanna ruin it like FEH...

Honestly I don't care what lt crap they are releasing now or just events this is gonna kill the game unless they do specials for gyroidite/hunt events...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Well...there's a slight problem.  I want the lunar rainbow terrain, the dresses/tiaras from the wedding collection, and the entirety of Colton's cookie.  Screw me, I guess.


----------



## Dracule

Oh, noooo... I love all these events coming up. D:

Now I’ll be focusing on them a lot more. Thank goodness the theme matches summer. <3


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*New terrain options are here!*
New Cloud Kingdom terrain options are now available to use when customizing your campsite!


----------



## Paperboy012305

I don’t want to look at the datamine, so I’ll see what they are blindly.


----------



## WeiMoote

The first thing on my mind for Colton's Cookie? Animal House.

And possibly Kid Icarus. ^^;


----------



## Snowesque

There are a couple new announcements for today! 

*Gracie's Haute Hello is on now!* (Gardening Event) - Ends June 10th
Part two starts on June 4th.
Garden Growth Packs available for purchase; they may be bought three times.

*Feather Fantasia is on now!* (Seasonal Event) - Ends June 27th
You will be collecting Pearlplumes.
The rewards are the ornate gazebo, feather swirl, and button-down dress.
The ornate gazebo is the spotlight item.
Feather Fantasia Seasonal Packs are available for purchase; they may be bought 2 times.

On a side note, the Wedding Collection dates have been confirmed.
It will be available tomorrow to July 31st.


----------



## Phawnix

Snowesque said:


> On a side note, the Wedding Collection dates have been confirmed.
> It will be available tomorrow to July 31st.


Incoming: fangirls dumping their live savings into Pocket Camp.


----------



## Snowesque

*Vampnessa *

Bluebear's Party Cookie and Lily's Hydrangea Cookie are returning, but in the next update it seems!
They are listed for mid-june.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also just realized I forgot to include Stella's Sleepy Cookie in the post since it was just an image!
That is slated for mid-june as well as the wallpaper.


----------



## Snowesque

There are a couple new announcements for today! 

*The Wedding Collection is here!* - Ends July 31th
All items require Leaf Tickets to craft.

*New Cookie Available!* (Colton's Gilded Cookie) - Ends September 30th
The special item is the ethereal stairway; it features a memory with Colton and Cheri.
There are new event classes for the cookie.

The event set that will be reissued is the Wedding Party set!


----------



## AccfSally

Oh, come on Nintendo..this is ridiculous!


same for the rest in a way:


----------



## WeiMoote

Yikes. At this rate, we're better off waiting until AC Switch to get those outfits.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

AccfSally said:


> Oh, come on Nintendo..this is ridiculous!
> View attachment 226106
> same for the rest in a way:
> View attachment 226107
> View attachment 226108



I'm disappointed with these prices, too.  I couldn't resist the beautiful ice blue dress, but I'm sad I couldn't afford any of the others. :/


----------



## Dracule

It’s a good thing I’m not super into the wedding clothes, because those prices are really steep :u. I’m sorry to those who love them, but can’t afford the ones they want. </3


----------



## Chouchou

I bought the red dress and its amazing. I really hope these type of long dresses return to the Switch.


----------



## MopyDream44

AccfSally said:


> Oh, come on Nintendo..this is ridiculous!
> View attachment 226106
> same for the rest in a way:
> View attachment 226107
> View attachment 226108



Mehh, I'm starting to get numb to it. Still waiting for the day when there is no longer a way to earn items in-game and all new content is LT related.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

MopyDream44 said:


> Mehh, I'm starting to get numb to it. Still waiting for the day when there is no longer a way to earn items in-game and all new content is LT related.



Same...when that happens I'm definitely going to quit.  I wish Nintendo hadn't ruined a perfectly good game with all these excess in-app purchases.  I can understand a few things costing leaf tickets, but when just about everything requires them there's a problem.


----------



## Snowesque

There are a couple new announcements for today! 

*New event items available for Reissue Crafting!* (Wedding Party) - Ends June 27th

*Fortune Cookie Restock!* (Whitney's Rose Cookie) - Ends June 27th


----------



## Chouchou

Oh man I'm disappointed that the wedding party set is back as reissue crafting items. It's such a blend set. Where are Goldie's glasses, I really want them.


----------



## Breath Mint

Chouchou said:


> Oh man I'm disappointed that the wedding party set is back as reissue crafting items. It's such a blend set.


Agreed, I'll be glad when this event is over.


----------



## WeiMoote

I'm awaiting the day when you have to pay for everything in Leaf Tickets.


----------



## Snowesque

There was a new datamine released; please see main post for details. 

*Has Pictures: *

- Hunt Bubble Bonanza (Gyrodite Scavenger Hunt) - Jun 11
- Stella's Sleepy Cookie - Jun 14
- Aquarium (Fishing Tourney) - Jun 19
- Wall & Floor Collection - Jun 21
- Five new villagers with their special request crafts and clothing. (Klaus, Piper, Hippeux, Celia, and Rhonda)

*Confirmed:*

- Inkling Cookie Restock - Jun 10
- Splatoon SlitzClam, Fishing Tourney, and Gifts for All Reissue Crafting - Jun 10
- Lily's Hydrangea Cookie Restocked - Jun 12
- Rose Goals - Jun 16
- Bluebear's Party Cookie - Jun 20 (Unknown if it is a reissue or restock.)
- Bring on the Bells Goals - Jun 24
- New Event classes.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Stella's cookie is even cuter than I imagined ahhhhhhh I need it all


----------



## Snowesque

There are a couple new announcments for today! 

*Fortune Cookie Restock!* (Inkling's Splatted Cookie) - Ends July 8th

*New event items are available for Reissue Crafting!* - Ends July 8th
This includes the Blitz Clam Scavenger Hunt, Splatoon 2 Fishing Tourney, and purple Inkling-girl wig, white splat tee, plus gray splat hoodie gifts for all items.


----------



## Chouchou

Oh my that Stella cookie looks suuuuper cute. 
This will cost me some money.
See me put in all my money in Stella cookies and then not getting a transfer to Animal Crossing Switch in any way.


----------



## Golden_Purrl

Still no Purrl?! I?m being to hate this game more and more with every update!


----------



## cornimer

Two more days until I can get my Lily rainbow <3 <3 <3
Stella cookie is pretty cute but I think I can hold off the leaf tickets, really I'd just like the clothes


----------



## adeline

Oh no, I am drowning in all the cute fortune cookies right now!!! Colton, Stella, Lily, and Whitney are going to bleed me dry.


----------



## Snowesque

There is a new announcement for today! 

*Gyroidite Scavenger Hunt on now!* (Bubble Bonanza) - Ends June 17th
Leaf Tickets are required to craft the round bubble and heart-shaped bubble.
Gyroidite-Jammed Packs are available and may be purchased five times.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Shame the heart bubble costs leaf tickets, and so many at that.  I would have liked to have it, but there's no way I'm paying 120 leaf tickets.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Fortune Cookie Restock!* (Lily's Hydrangea Cookie) - Ends July 3rd


----------



## cornimer

Snowesque said:


> *Fortune Cookie Restock!* (Lily's Hydrangea Cookie) - Ends July 3rd



This is all I ever wanted. Finally used stamp cards to get that rainbow screen <33


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*New Cookie Available!* (Stellas' Sleepy Cookie) - Ends September 12th
The five star item is the dreamy floating lounge, it has a memory featuring Stella, Moe, and Mira.
There are new event classes for this cookie.

The Wall and Floor collection release date is confirmed as June 21st.


----------



## DinoTown

God lord I'm excited for those multicolour jellyfish tanks
I have never wanted anything for my game more


----------



## Mink777

Lol at basically all of my top villagers still not being in the game.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*New goals are now available!* (Rose Goals) - Ends June 19th
You can buy red rose seeds and white rose seeds by speaking to Lloid, then tapping Order Seeds and selecting them under Standard.
If you successfully cross-pollinate red rose and white rose, you will get pink rose seeds!
After the event ends, roses will be added to the game on a regular basis and you may still buy the seeds.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*New Maps Available!* (Villagers)
Klaus, Rhonda, Piper, Hippeux, and Celia have now been added!


----------



## jim

i love the "new" flowers. lots of people visiting my garden to cross pollinate as well. the pink roses are always so pretty.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Fishing Tourney on now!* (Aquarium) - Ends June 24th
It is hosted at Saltwater Shores.
For gold and beyond, the prizes are the pink jellyfish tank, reissue material, and reissue material map.
A Fishing Tourney Support pack is available and may be bought once.


----------



## Phawnix

They sure are grabbing right for the wallet with all of these fortune cookie re-issues... good thing I don't care about cookies.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Fortune Cookie Restock!* (Bluebear's Party Cookie) - Ends July 11th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*New Wall & Floor Collection!* - Ends July 21st


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*New Goals now available!* (Bring on the Bells) - Ends June 27th
Clear goals for in-game rewards by fulfilling animals' requests, clearing the Bells map at Blathers's Treasure Trek, and more.


----------



## Snowesque

There was a new datamine released; please see main post for details. 

*Has Pictures:*

- Final Fest Tees - Jun 25
- Terrain - Jun 26
- Vacation Memory Medley - Jun 28
- Pascal's Crunchy Munchies - (Part One) Jun 28 (Part Two) Jul 2
- Beachwear Collection - Jun 29
- Francine's Sea Cookie - Jul 1
- Katrina's Fortune Tent

*Confirmed:*

- Fruit Party & Jelly Gyroidite Sets Reissue Crafting - Jul 4
- Roald's Beach Cookie Reissue - Jul 5
- Sea Star Goals - Jul 8
- New HH Event Classes
- Julia's Palace Cookie
- Fishing Tourney


----------



## cornimer

I love the whole tropical aesthetic and Francine's cookie. I am scared.


----------



## DinoTown

I love the beach chairs and huts from the gardening event, but I wish there were more colours than just orange and blue. A pink or pale green would be great.


----------



## Chouchou

The beach items look very nice!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Oh no...I love Francine's cookie...RIP my leaf tickets.


----------



## Paperboy012305

So... Clothes crafting is dead?

Ok....


----------



## Snowesque

There are a couple new announcements! 

*Splatoon 2 Final Fest Celebration Gifts!* - Ends July 25th
The crafting periods is from June 25th to July 8th.

*New Terrain options are here!*
The new beach resort terrain options are now available to use when customizing your campsite!


----------



## Snowesque

There are a couple new announcements for today! 

*Pascal's Crunchy Munchies on now!* (Gardening Event) - Ends July 8th
The second part starts on July 2nd.
Packs are available and may be bought 3 times.

*Vacation Memory Medley on now!* (Seasonal Event) - Ends July 30th
Collect seashell clusters from the various events held during the seasonal event to get some resort-themed items!
Packs are available and may be bought 12 times.

The fishing tourney is called "Poolside".


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Sunny Summer Fun!* (Beachwear Collection) - Ends Aug 30
Animals cannot wear items from it.
Leaf Tickets are required to craft.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

The pink ribbon swimsuit delights me more than it should, I feel so cute in it lol.  The sparkling sandals are great too, I bought both pairs.  <3


----------



## Paperboy012305

I just wish Orange Sandals were in the game already.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*New Cookie Available!* (Francine's Sea Cookie) - Ends September 29th
The featured furniture item is the seashell sofa; it features a memory with Francine, Peanut, and Tex.
The mermaid dress cannot be worn by animals.
There are new Happy Homeroom event classes.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today!  

*Pascal's Crunchy Munchies Second Half!* (Gardening Event) - Ends July 8th
You can find new flowers and new tasks, and you can keep on helping Pascal to unlock even more rewards, including event materials and items.
There are new event classes for this event.
Garden Growth Packs are still available for purchase.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today!  

*New event items available for Reissue Crafting!* (Katie's Fruit Party & Jelly Gyroidite) - Ends July 25th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today!  

*Fortune Cookie Restock!* (Roald's Beach Cookie) - Ends July 26th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today!  

*Scheduled maintenance for the next update.*
On July 9th from 4:00 a.m. to 8:00 a.m.
The times listed are approximate.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today!  

*New Goals now available!* (Summer Sea Star) - Ends July 11th
For a limited time, while these goals are available, you can catch the sea star!
Collect sea stars and shells at Saltwater Shores to complete the event goals and earn all sorts of in-game rewards!


----------



## Snowesque

There was a new datamine released; please see main post for details. 

Lots of game changes with this one as well.

*Out Now:*

- Happy Homeroom (New normal classes all the way to 11-8.)

*Has Pictures:*

- Hello Kitty Bow (Gift-for-All)

*Confirmed:*

- Sanrio Collection #1 Hello Kitty & Cinnamoroll - July 11th
- Sanrio Collection #2
- Sanrio Collection #3
- Sanrio Characters Collection (Gyroidite Hunt)
- Sanrio Characters Goals #1


----------



## watercolorwish

more sanrio items!!!1!!1!!1


----------



## Breath Mint

I looove the market box improvements. It's so much easier to use now and I'm glad it shows how many of each item you already have.  Being able to give multiple treats to villagers is nice too because it was so tedious having to do it one at a time.


----------



## cornimer

Sanario event, RIP everyone it was nice knowing you!!


----------



## Snowesque

The main post has been updated again as more was found/formalized.
The encryption of the files was changed again which caused some delay.


----------



## DinoTown

*vibrating with excitement*
why does Kerokerokeroppi have to be in the last set I literally don't care about any of the others give me Kerokerokeroppi NOW I want a froggy backpack pls pls pls


----------



## jim

i was thinking about deleting my pocket camp but this update is giving me pause...


----------



## Snowesque

There is quite a few new announcements for today! 

*Gyroidite Scavenger Hunt On Now!* (Sanrio Characters Collection) - Ends July 22nd
You'll be hunting for Hello Kitty gyroidite.
You can use them to craft limited-time Hello Kitty amenities and Sanrio Characters Collection tees.
Leaf Tickets are required to craft the Hello Kitty balloon, Pochacco tee, Tuxedosam tee, Badtz-Maru tee, and Pekkle tee.
Time-limited goals and Happy Homeroom event classes are available too.
The Gyroidite-Jammed Pack is available for purchase and may be bought five times.

*Gift for All!* (Hello Kitty Bow) - Ends September 2nd

*New Fortune Cookie!* (Hello Kitty) - Ends September 2nd

*New Fortune Cookie!* (Cinnamoroll) - Ends September 2nd
The Cinnamoroll hat cannot be worn by animals.

*Sanrio Characters Crafting Collection* (Hello Kitty and Cinnamoroll) - Ends September 2nd

*Sanrio Characters Goals #1* - Ends September 2nd
Clear goals to get Rilla's Map, Chai's map, Hello Kitty cookie, and Cinnamoroll cookie.
Other goals include playing Animal Crossing: Pocket Camp for 2 days in a row, rolling the die in Blathers's Treasure Trek, and Taking one class at Happy Homeroom.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today!  

*New event items available for Reissue Crafting!* - Ends August 20th
Includes the first four fishing tourney items (Underwater World 1-4).
Chip's hat and vest are also available for crafting.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Happy Homeroom Pop Quizzes!* (Vacation) - Ends July 30th


----------



## Chouchou

Well those free Leaf Tickets are a nice surprise


----------



## Snowesque

There are a couple new announcements for today! 

*New goals now available!* (Dragonfly Debut) - Ends July 22nd
The darner dragonfly and banded dragonfly have been added.

*Dr. Mario World Launch!* (Gifts for All) - Ends August 19th
This includes the blue virus tee, yellow virus tee, red virus tee, and Mario Bros. 'stache.


----------



## Snowesque

There was a new datamine released; please see main post for details. 

*Has Pictures*

- Poolside (Fishing Tourney)
- Villagers (Marty & Chelsea)
- Sanrio Collection (My Melody & Pompompurin)
- My Melody Cookie
- Pompompurin Cookie
- Julia's Palace Cookie
- Katrina's Fortune Tent
- Seasonal Event
- Gardening Event
- Clothing Collection

*Confirmed*

- Terrain (Firefly Sky?)
- Kerokerokeroppi, My Little Twin Stars', & two other fortune cookies.
- Gyroidite Hunt (Possibly Kerokerokeroppi themed.)
- Upcoming Sanrio Collection
- New Event Classes
- Leif's Spring Flowers (Speculated as reissue crafting.)


----------



## Ras

So, it says the doctor’s coat will be delivered as soon as Raddle is at level 7. Mine’s at level 25 but I ain’t seein’ no coat. Give it time, I guess?

Duh. So I just figured out it’s just his normal coat and they’re making it seem like a Dr. Mario thing.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I love the fishing tourney stuff so much...can't wait to decorate my campsite with it. <3


----------



## TSquared

Omg, this entire Sanrio event is going to bankrupt me. Why is everything so CUTE?


----------



## Paperboy012305

If I had to guess...

The host for August's Gardening Event will be Redd again.


----------



## Snowesque

There are a few new announcements for today! 

*Pompompurin and My Melody Fortune Cookies!* - Ends September 2nd
The Pompompurin hat cannot be worn by animals and will not affect the color of the player's hair.

*Pompompurin and My Melody Crafting Collection!* - Ends September 2nd

*Sanrio Characters Goals #2*! - Ends September 2nd
Goal include laying Animal Crossing: Pocket Camp for two days in a row, roll the die in Blathers's Treasure Trek, take one class at Happy Homeroom, and more.
Clear goals to get Marty's map, Chelsea's map, Pompompurin cookie, and My Melody cookie.


----------



## cornimer

I'm in love with the whales from the fishing tourney. I so rarely participate in fishing tourneys because I don't like fishing but I will definitely be super active in this one.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Thing is about the fishing tourney is how Chip is capable of eating so many sharks you fished out for him.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Fishing Tourney on now!* - Ends July 29th
After you get the gold fish trophy, you may win the golden whale pool float, reissue material, and reissue material map.
Fishing Tourney Support Packs are avilable to purchase once per-person.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Pascal is back!* (Kiddie Pool) - Ends Aug 14th
It can be crafted by going to the Reissued  section of the craft menu.


----------



## Breath Mint

I used all of my 19 tourney nets within minutes after the fishing tourney started and got the gold trophy immediately so now I don't even really have to participate because I have every reward already lol


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*New cookie available!* (Julia's Palace Cookie) - Ends October 23rd
The featured furniture item is the decorated magic carpet; it features a memory with Julia.
There are new Happy Homeroom event classes for this cookie.
Animals cannot wear the colorful palace dress.


----------



## Ras

Will there be desert terrain to go with this Julia's cookie?


----------



## Snowesque

*Ras *

There does not appear to be so (as of currently, anyway).
I guess they figured they could double dip with the beach terrains.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Katrina comes to visit!* (Fortune Tent) - Ends September 24th 
Talk to Katrina and you can hear your fortune once per day.
You can get a new fortune after 12:00 a.m.
Leaf Tickets are required to craft this item.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*New event items available for Reissue Crafting!* (Vibrant) - Ends August 31st


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*The Go for the Goals event is on now!* - Ends August 11th
Complete log-in goals everyday and collect Leaf Tickets.
Some example goals are playing Pocket Camp for three days in a row, fulfill 100 animal requests, buying 5 items from other players' Market Boxes, changing up your campsite, and visiting recreation spots.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Pop Quiz: Sanrio Characters available now!* - Ends September 2nd


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*A new terrain option is here!* (dancing-lights sky)
Requires Leaf Tickets to craft.


----------



## Snowesque

There are a bunch of announcements for today! 

*Isabelle's garden gathering event on now!* - Ends August 10th
Part two starts August 4th.
Catch the pinwheetles that gather morning glories and give them to Isabelle.
The spawn rates and catch rates for rare creatures will be increased.
There are new Happy Homeroom event classes for this event.
Garden Growth Packs are available and may be bought three times.

*Seasonal Event On Now!* Fan Fair Festivities - Ends August 28th 
Collect morning-glory fans from the various events held during the seasonal event to get a range of festive items.
Seasonal Packs are available and may be bought 12 times.

Between August 1st and August 15th, there will be special log-in bonuses daily.
The first bonus will be an Isabelle Mask.

Fishing Tourney: Fireworks starts on August 13th.

The 2019 Yukata Collection will be re-releasing with 2018 Collection on August 1st.

Redd's Mask Emporium will be re-releasing on August 7th.

Items from Redd's Summer Festival are available for Reissue Crafting starting on August 16th.

The Scavenger Hunt is confirmed as Choco-Mint.

Phoebe's Fiery, Kiki and Lala, Kerokerokeroppi, & Beau's Artisanal Cookies are confirmed as the proper names, all releasing in August.


----------



## Snowesque

There is a couple new announcements for today! 

*Isabelle Mask* (Gift for All) - Ends August 15

*Yukata Collection 2019 is here!* - Ends August 23th
Costs Leaf Tickets to craft.

*Yukata Collection 2018 is back!* (Restock) - Ends August 23th
Costs Leaf Tickets to craft.

One of the upcoming collections is called the "Wiggin' Out Collection".


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Fun in the Sun Packs now available!* - Ends September 2nd
You can get even more Leaf Tickets than when you buy them normally from the Leaf Ticket shop.
Regular: Leaf Ticket x 300 (160 + 140 bonus) + Golden HH Voucher x 1
Deluxe: Leaf Ticket x 1500 (800 + 700 bonus) + Golden HH Voucher x 3
They may be purchased three times.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*New Happy Homeroom Pop Quizzes available now!* (Block Party) - Ends August 17th


----------



## Ras

There’s a new Phoebe’s Fiery Cookie showcased on the Isabelle twitter account. Pretty cool stuff. I predict the ladies will love the fox tail dress.


----------



## Snowesque

*Ras *

Thank you for the update. 
I have been mostly away today, so I have not been able to check for anything.
The video in question for anyone passing through.

I typically do not craze over the oriental themed stuff, but I really like this cookie. I love my spooky stuff!

- - - Post Merge - - -

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Isabelle's Garden Gathering Second Half!* - Ends August 10th
There are new flowers, tasks, and items.
You can receive an Isabelle mask for trading with Lloid.
The Isabelle mask can be worn by animals.
There are new event classes for this event.


----------

